# Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

					In Niedersachsen soll im Sommer ein neues System getestet werden, das die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit von Fahrzeugen auf einer Strecke misst und so überhöhte Geschwindigkeiten feststellen kann. Das kurzfristige Abbremsen vor einer Radarfalle soll so nicht mehr vor einem Bußgeld oder weiteren Strafen schützen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*


----------



## SphinxBased (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Jaaaahh...genau das können sie am besten die deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden....Enten retten und Autofahrer abzocken.Aber das eigene Volk beschützen das könne sie nicht .
Wird Zeit das die alle ausgetaucht werden!!!!!


----------



## Crush182 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



SphinxBased schrieb:


> ..... und Autofahrer abzocken.



Was hat das denn damit zu tun?
Wenn man sich an die vorgegebene Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung hält, dann passiert doch nix.


----------



## Malkolm (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Schützen sie dadurch nicht gerade "das Volk" vor Rasern?
Und warum ist das Abstrafen von Regelverletzungen eine "Abzocke"?

"Die Leute" hätten so jemanden wie dich nicht gerne als Nachbarn.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



SphinxBased schrieb:


> Jaaaahh...genau das können sie am besten die deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden....Enten retten und Autofahrer abzocken.Aber das eigene Volk beschützen das könne sie nicht .
> Wird Zeit das die alle ausgetaucht werden!!!!!



Aha... und inwiefern fällt das verringern von Unfallrisiken durch Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung mit Kontrolle jetzt unter Abzocke?
Es gibt nicht eine einzige Blitze in D, die nicht an einem Unfallschwerpunkt liegt.
Was beim pauschalen Abschalten der Blitzen passiert, konnte man in Köln sehr schön beobachten... mehr illegale Straßenrennen und mehr Tote - bis die Blitzen wieder eingeschaltet wurden.

Es gibt wirklich nicht einen einzigen Grund, der wirklich ein höheres Tempo in einer Zone mit Limit rechtfertigt - Notärzte und sonstige Einsatzfahrzeuge mal ausgenommen.

"Ich bin aber spät dran"
So what?
Plan den Tag besser

"Ich will schneller da sein"
Dann fahr da schnell, wo es erlaubt ist.
Die durchschnittliche Zeitersparnis von ein paar Minuten lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Ganz ehrlich die strafen die bei uns für Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen verlangt werden sind Weltweit ein Witz!
Was ist daran Abzocke vor allem bei so einem System?


----------



## Suffi30 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Haben wir in Österreich schon ein paar davon. Und weil das nicht reicht auch noch eine mobile für Baustellen. 
5 km/h zu schnell und es kommt ein Liebesbrief. Und da wird auch keine Toleranz mehr abgezogen weil das Teil ja so genau ist. 
Immer wieder schön sowas


----------



## T-Drive (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Gut so daß sie den Rasern auf die Schliche kommen.

Aber das :



> Es gibt nicht eine einzige Blitze in D, die nicht an einem Unfallschwerpunkt liegt.



kann man nun wirklich nicht behaupten, selten so gelacht.

Da wo sichs lohnt stehen die, selten da wos oft knallt.


----------



## Palmdale (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Hab ich auch kein Problem mit dem System. Hoffentlich dann auch von Hinten doppelt geblitzt, dass die besenkten Säue auf zwei Rädern endlich mal den Lappen abgeben müssen bzw. - da man sich ja wie gewohnt rausreden wird mit ich bin nicht gefahren - ein Fahrtenbuch vorschreibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Autonom fahrende Autos halten sich durch Verkehrszeichenerkennung an die Geschwindigkeit. Das sind doch alles Probleme von gestern.




SphinxBased schrieb:


> Jaaaahh...genau das können sie am besten die deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden....Enten retten und Autofahrer abzocken.Aber das eigene Volk beschützen das könne sie nicht .  Wird Zeit das die alle ausgetaucht werden!!!!!


Lass mich raten, als Bayer hältst Du es für Dein Grundrecht, betrunken andere Menschen über den Haufen zu fahren, was haben die auch auf der Straße zu suchen? So zumindest kenne ich die Stellungnahmen in bayrischen Bierzelten, wenn die Maß reichlich fließt. Es gibt für Dich einen ganz einfachen Trick, um keine Strafen zu bezahlen: Schilder beachten, und das kostet nicht mal etwas.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> kann man nun wirklich nicht behaupten, selten so gelacht.
> 
> Da wo sichs lohnt stehen die, selten da wos oft knallt.



Kleiner Tipp: Ortseingänge sind Unfallschwerpunkte..mit 70 in Ortseingang und flupp nen Kind übersehen. Ich hätte gerne einen Schritflichen Beweis dass die Blitzer Abzocken.. Wobei von 20-30 € von Abzocke reden ist auch niedlich. Achja wir haben in Wandsbek auf der B75 einen neuen Blitzer. Weil sie da 6 Monate lang Straßenrennen gemacht haben und es zu Unfällen kam.. Mag für manche Abzocke sein, aber wenn man sich an die Straßenverkehrsordnung hält ist doch alles gut.
Und ja ich fahre auch gerne schnell aber als Biker muss ich nicht mit 200 Sachen auf der Landstraße heizen, dafür gibts Rennstrecken. 

Grüße von einem Berufsmäßigen Autofahrer (Kundendienst)


----------



## XmuhX (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Wenn das so weitergeht, reicht ein Pferd im Stall am Haus wieder vollkommen aus, um mobil zu sein!


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, reicht ein Pferd im Stall am Haus wieder vollkommen aus, um mobil zu sein!



Für dich scheint es ja vollkommen undenkbar zu sein, dich an Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen zu halten....
Vor allem weil ein Pferd ja auch spielend die 100km/h erreicht...


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, reicht ein Pferd im Stall am Haus wieder vollkommen aus, um mobil zu sein!


Drahtesel gibts viel billiger und fressen auch kein Heu


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Drahtesel gibts viel billiger und fressen auch kein Heu



Außerdem spart man sich die Kosten für den Tierarzt


----------



## T-Drive (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Ortseingänge sind Unfallschwerpunkte
> 
> Grüße von einem* Berufsmäßigen Autofahrer* (Kundendienst)



Das habe ich schon Jahre(zehnte) hinter mir, Biker bin ich auch und meinen Lappen hab ich noch nie abgegeben.
Brauchst mir also diesbezüglich nix erzählen.
Kleiner Tip :
Fahr erstmal soweit vorwärts wie ich rückwärts gefahren bin. zwischen Moskau und Madrid.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Ortseingänge sind Unfallschwerpunkte..mit 70 in Ortseingang und flupp nen Kind übersehen. Ich hätte gerne einen Schritflichen Beweis dass die Blitzer Abzocken.. Wobei von 20-30 € von Abzocke reden ist auch niedlich. Achja wir haben in Wandsbek auf der B75 einen neuen Blitzer. Weil sie da 6 Monate lang Straßenrennen gemacht haben und es zu Unfällen kam.. Mag für manche Abzocke sein, aber wenn man sich an die Straßenverkehrsordnung hält ist doch alles gut.
> Und ja ich fahre auch gerne schnell aber als Biker muss ich nicht mit 200 Sachen auf der Landstraße heizen, dafür gibts Rennstrecken.
> 
> Grüße von einem Berufsmäßigen Autofahrer (Kundendienst)



Ich bitte dich, seit 2015 darf z.B. in NRW auf allen Straßen geblitzt werden, davor war es so, dass man an Unfallschwerpunkten geblitzt hat. 

Das Kommunen ihre Kassen mit Blitzerfotos aufbessern ist doch kein Geheimnis mehr und es gibt genug Orte an denen Blitzer aufgestellt werden (vor allem sind diese Blitzer geleast, da verdient sogar die Firma die die Radarfallen herstellt an jedem Foto mit) an denen kein Mensch wohnt und kein Unfallschwerpunkt vorhanden ist, dort aber die Kasse am häufigsten klingelt. 

Keine Frage, damit möchte ich keine Raser verteidigen, aber Radarkontrollen sollen gefälligst dazu dienen die Sicherheit an besondern unfallträchtigen Straßen zu erhöhen und nicht das Haushaltsdefizit der Kommunen auf Kosten der Autofahrer zu verkleinern. Es soll einfach Verhältnismäßig sein.

Zu jedem Ortsausgang gibt es übrigens auch einen Ortsausgang, an diesem stellt man sich wesentlich lieber hin, da klingelt nämlich eher die Kasse.

Aber man möge sich mal diesen netten Beitrag anschauen:

Vom Kleinkrieg auf deutschen Strassen - Verflixte Blitzer - Teil 1 - YouTube

Vom Kleinkrieg auf deutschen Strassen - Verflixte Blitzer - Teil 2 - YouTube


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Autonom fahrende Autos halten sich durch Verkehrszeichenerkennung an die Geschwindigkeit. Das sind doch alles Probleme von gestern.




Bin mal gespannt, wann es soweit ist. Noch ist da Arbeit nötig, der nagelneue Passat von meinem Chef macht da gerne mal Fehler. Dann wäre man auch mal mit 50 auf der Autobahn oder 100 in der Stadt unterwegs.
"Eigentlich" sollte sowas nicht nötig sein. "Eigentlich" sollte jeder Depp merken, dass es sowohl für ihn selbst als auch für andere am besten ist, nicht als lebende Bombe im Tiefflug durch Deutschland zu heizen. Aber gut, die Deutschen und ihre Autos... Mutti braucht ihren Q7, um die Kinder sicher die 200m zur Schule zu fahren, und Papi will eben auf der linken Spur zeigen, dass seine Nudel doch nicht so klein ist.


Das System finde ich super, solange es beim Datenschutz keine Probleme gibt. Wenn das so umgesetzt wird wie im Artikel bin ich klar dafür. Genau so gefährlich und noch nerviger als Raser und Drängler sind aber meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile Nichtblinker... manche Marken (Audi!) scheinen gar keine Blinker mehr zu verbauen. Nur kann man da wohl schwerer was gegen machen.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, seit 2015 darf z.B. in NRW auf allen Straßen geblitzt werden, davor war es so, dass man an Unfallschwerpunkten geblitzt hat.
> 
> Das Kommunen ihre Kassen mit Blitzerfotos aufbessern ist doch kein Geheimnis mehr und es gibt genug Orte an denen Blitzer aufgestellt werden (vor allem sind diese Blitzer geleast, da verdient sogar die Firma die die Radarfallen herstellt an jedem Foto mit) an denen kein Mensch wohnt und kein Unfallschwerpunkt vorhanden ist, dort aber die Kasse am häufigsten klingelt.
> 
> ...



Mal ne generelle Frage:
Wo ist das Problem, sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung zu halten?

Es geschehen übrigens auch sehr häufig Unfälle, weil ein "Ortskundiger" meint, auf einem bestimmten Teilstück rasen zu können, weil da ja eh nix kommt und dann hinter einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve plötzlich doch nen dicken Brummi vor sich zu haben, oder dass doch mal wer aus der Seitenstraße kommt... oder, oder, oder...
Aus meiner Sicht haben Blitzen also durchaus überall einen Sinn.

Es ist noch niemand dran gestorben, 2-5 Minuten später zu einer Verabredung zu kommen.
Und diejenigen, die auf dem Weg zur Verabredung mit dem Chirurgen sterben würden, fahren eh mit Sondertransport und Blaulicht mit besonderer Betreuung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ...Das System finde ich super, solange es beim Datenschutz keine Probleme gibt. ..


Aber genau das ist das Problem. Jeder wird analysiert, per Nummerschild und durch Gesichtserkennung. 
Darum sind solche Systeme, unabhängig von denpositiven Einflüssen auf die Anzahl von Verkehrunfällen 
extrem bedenklich.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist das Problem. Jeder wird analysiert, per Nummerschild und durch Gesichtserkennung.
> Darum sind solche Systeme, unabhängig von denpositiven Einflüssen auf die Anzahl von Verkehrunfällen
> extrem bedenklich.



Deshalb werden alle Bilder auch verschlüsselt gespeichert und diejenigen ohne  Verstoß ohne Möglichkeit auf Zugriff gelöscht.
Die andren werden dann wahrscheinlich entweder aus dem verschlüsselten Speicherbereich in einen weniger geschützten kopiert, oder auf andere Weise zugänglich gemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Deshalb werden alle Bilder auch verschlüsselt gespeichert.


Aber was ist mit der nächsten totalitären Regierung? Sie klopft gerade an die Tür. Was werden die mit solchen Systemen machen? Flüchtlingserkennungssysteme, oder Bewegungsprofilaufnahme politischer Gegner? Ist da System erstmal da, ist der Missbrauch einfach. Man muss viel Vertrauen in den langfristigen Rechtsstaat haben, wenn man die Risiken unter den Tisch fallen lässt.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Mal ne generelle Frage:
> Wo ist das Problem, sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung zu halten?
> 
> Es geschehen übrigens auch sehr häufig Unfälle, weil ein "Ortskundiger" meint, auf einem bestimmten Teilstück rasen zu können, weil da ja eh nix kommt und dann hinter einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve plötzlich doch nen dicken Brummi vor sich zu haben, oder dass doch mal wer aus der Seitenstraße kommt... oder, oder, oder...
> ...



Es geht um die Verhältnismäßigkeit. 

Und bei, sagen wir, 8km/h drüber, wo es schon aufblitzt, kann man nicht von rasen sprechen. 

Die wenigsten geraten wohl in Radarfallen mit wesentlich höherer Geschwindigkeit als erlaubt. Meistens wird es statt 70 vielleicht 80 sein, bringt den Städten aber schon Geld ein. Wird die Sicherheit wegen den 10km/h verringert? Auf gerader Strecke wohl kaum. Dafür klingelt es wieder in der Kasse. 

Natürlich muss es Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen geben. Natürlich muss auch darauf geachtet werden, dass diese eingehalten werden. 

Aber es kann nicht sein das eine Kommune den Standort ihrer Radarfallen nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten auswählt (z.B. statt morgens an der Schule, lieber an einer geraden Landstraße ohne Unfallschwerpunkt).

Das hat dann nämlich nichts mehr mit Verkehrssicherheit zu tun, sondern mit Abzocke.

Aber einige denken wohl, entweder fährt jemand in einem Tempo 70 Bereich auch die 70 oder rast mit 120 Sachen rum.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es geht um die Verhältnismäßigkeit.
> 
> Und bei, sagen wir, 8km/h drüber, wo es schon aufblitzt, kann man nicht von rasen sprechen.
> 
> ...



Dann schau dir mal die Veränderung des Anhalteweges von 70 km/h auf 80 km/h an.
Sehr schön auf Seite 4 des PDFs zu sehen:

https://www.adac.de/_mmm/pdf/Verkehr_und_Mathe_Anhalteweg_45164.pdf

Edit:
Wenn man 70 fährt kommt man nach knapp 44m zum Stehen.
Wenn man mit 80 unterwegs ist, schlägt man an der gleichen Stelle noch mit über 40 km/h ein.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Klar 10km/h mehr sind 10km/h mehr, allerdings kann man nicht generell davon sprechen, das die Verkehrssicherheit dadurch geringer wird. Hier bewegt man sich in der Theorie und die Formeln für den Brems- und Anhalteweg sind Faustformeln. 

Es spielen noch wesentlich mehr Faktoren eine rolle als nur die Geschwindigkeit. Reaktionsvermögen, Art der Bremsen, Zustand der Bremsen, Gewicht der Wagens, Begebenheiten der Straße, Zustand und Art der Reifen, etc. etc. pp.

Aber nochmal, gegen Radarfallen und Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen habe ich nichts. Aber gegen Radarfallen die einzig und allein dafür da sind die Kassen der Kommunen aufzubessern, dagegen habe ich etwas.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Klar 10km/h mehr sind 10km/h mehr, allerdings kann man nicht generell davon sprechen, das die Verkehrssicherheit dadurch geringer wird. Hier bewegt man sich in der Theorie und die Formeln für den Brems- und Anhalteweg sind Faustformeln.
> 
> Es spielen noch wesentlich mehr Faktoren eine rolle als nur die Geschwindigkeit. Reaktionsvermögen, Art der Bremsen, Zustand der Bremsen, Gewicht der Wagens, Begebenheiten der Straße, Zustand und Art der Reifen, etc. etc. pp.



Die Faustformel gilt sogar eher für einen Idealfall von Kleinwagen bis Mittelklasse bei trockener Straße.
Mit einem SUV oder Pickup und auch mit schlechten Reifen oder bei schlechter Straße / schlechtem Wetter wirst Du das nicht schaffen.
Mit einem sehr teuren Sportwagen gehen allerdings auch deutlich kürzere Bremswege.

Das Reaktionsvermögen kannst Du übrigens ausklammern.
Die "Schrecksekunde" in Gefahrensituationen ist für die meisten unter 60 gleich und weicht nur in sehr geringen Ausnahmen davon ab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht eine einzige Blitze in D, die nicht an einem Unfallschwerpunkt liegt..



Normalerweise antworte ich ja nicht in solchen klassischen Streitdiskussionen aber DAS ist der Wahnsinn. 

Ich kann dir in meiner Umgebung (20km Umkreis) mindestens 5 Standblitzer (ortsfest) zeigen, die an Orten stehen wo noch nie, niemals ein Unfall passiert ist. Die stehen da nur deswegen weil man von ner breiten abschüssigen Landstraße in den Ort kommt und da jeder zu schnell ist der nicht am Ortsschild hart bremst. An der Stelle ist NICHTS, keine Einfahrt, keine Personen, keine Wohnhäuser, NICHTS, nur ein Ortseingangsschild mit Standblitzer 100 Meter dahinter. An der stelle geht noch nicht mal jemand Gassi und die Straße ist Kerzengerade und ausgebaut/ungefährlich.

Da kann mir kein Mensch erzählen dass DAS ein Unfallschwerpunkt ist.

Ich bin ja kein Freund vom Rasen und  versuche mich auch an Begrenzungen zu halten, von mir aus können die noch 100 von den Dingern aufstellen - aber bitte dann an engen Kurven / Gefahrenstellen oder vor Kindergärten und Schulen. Da stehen nämlich keine. Da verdient man nix.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

§ 1 StVO Grundregeln - dejure.org


Einfach nur Lächerlich, wie manche hier reden. Schafft erstmal die beiden Grundregeln, dann reden wir weiter

Und klar ne Kommune gibt das Geld ja auch nicht für die Bevölkerung aus. Sondern bunkert es. Das passiert halt wenn man sich Todspart. Und ich kenne keinen Blitzer, der vor den 10km/h blitzt. Deswegen HALTET EUCH EINFACH AN DIE VERKEHRSREGELN!


----------



## plaGGy (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Die Gemeinden schert es meistens einen Dreck ob man zu schnell fährt oder nicht, aber wenn es ums Geld geht, ist man schnell bei der Hand.

In einer sehr gefährlichen Ortsdurchfahrt, wo es in 5 Jahren vor dem Aufbau des Blitzers sage und schreibe 6 Unfälle mit Todesfolge gegeben hat (alle wegen stark überhöhter Geschwindigkeit) hat man den Blitzer nun wieder abgebaut, weil er sich nicht mehr lohnt. Die Leute fahren dort nun alle schön gemächlich und es gab keinen Unfall in 6 Jahren. Nichtmal nen Blechschaden. Dafür hat man schön abkassiert in den ersten Monaten.

Aber nun baut man den Blitzer wieder ab, weil er kein Geld mehr einbringt und stellt ihn woanders erneut auf - Das dort nun in der Woche nach Abbau der erste Blechschaden wg. überhöhter Geschwindigkeit entstanden ist kann zwar Zufall sein, aber ich glaub nicht dran - jedenfalls hab ich beim Durchfahren der Ortschaft nachts um 2:30 wieder einiger Schumacher gesehen, die mit 100 durchgebrettert sind - keine 2 Wochen nachdem die Blitzerzone weg ist.

Das sieht überall bei uns so aus. Wir haben alleine an einer Strecke, eine Bundesstraße durch viele Ortschaften in jedem von 6 hintereinander liegenden Orten jeweils einen Blitzer in jeder Richtung Ortseingangs. Das macht sicherlich Sinn, vor allem weil die Leute halt mit 100 reinkommen, aber Unfälle gab es dort nicht. Es handelt sich rein um Abzockmaßnahmen.

Ich hab nichts gegen Blitzer an unübersichtlichen Stellen mit erhöhter Unfallgefahr... nur da stehen die idR nicht... oder nur solange bis sie sich nicht mehr lohnen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Die Faustformel gilt sogar eher für einen Idealfall von Kleinwagen bis Mittelklasse bei trockener Straße.
> Mit einem SUV oder Pickup und auch mit schlechten Reifen oder bei schlechter Straße / schlechtem Wetter wirst Du das nicht schaffen.
> Mit einem sehr teuren Sportwagen gehen allerdings auch deutlich kürzere Bremswege.
> .
> ...



Nicht wirklich, oder? Alleine schon die Fausformel für den Bremsweg: Geschwindigkeit/10 * Geschwindigkeit/10

Ein Fahrzeug, welches aus 100 km/h 100m Bremsweg hat, wird wohl kaum noch eine Zulassung erhalten 

Und aus 200 km/h satte 400m, oder wie? Kommt dann in die Regionen eines Zuges...

Auch ein LKW braucht bei 80km/h keine 64m, noch bei 90km/h 81m 

Die Teststrecke soll soweit ich weiß an der B6 liegen, zwischen Nienburg und Hannover. Ist gleichzeitig eine Art Zubringer zur Autobahn A2 (Dortmund, bzw Berlin), eine andere sinnvolle Möglichkeit gib es in dem Bereich nicht.

Durchgehend 4-spurig mit baulicher Trennung. Teilweise ist es eine Kraftfahrtstraße (begrenzt auf 120km/h), teilweise auch nicht (begrenzt auf 70 km/h mit Schildern, ansonsten halt 100 km/h). Gerade weil dort viel Schwerlastverkehr ist, kam es da schon häufig zu schönem Punkteregen für LKW. 
Eben weil LKW auf einer als Kraftfahrtstraße ausgewiesenen Straße 80 km/h fahren dürfen, auf einer normalen Landstraße aber eben nur 60km/h.
Warum das dann immer mal wechselt und der Bereich, in dem Häuser stehen (Hannover - Garbsen - Nienburg) und ein Fahrradweg direkt neben der Straße ist, als Kraftfahrtstraße gekennzeichnet ist, 3km weiter wo nur Felder links und rechts sind, allerdings dann wieder nur 60kmh zulässig sind, muss man mir irgendwann mal erklären.
Und warum genau die gleichen LKW innerorts(!) dann plötzlich 70 km/h fahren dürfen, wenn das dort erlaubt ist (zB MS und GT) ebenfalls.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Die Gemeinden schert es meistens einen Dreck ob man zu schnell fährt oder nicht, aber wenn es ums Geld geht, ist man schnell bei der Hand.
> 
> In einer sehr gefährlichen Ortsdurchfahrt, wo es in 5 Jahren vor dem Aufbau des Blitzers sage und schreibe 6 Unfälle mit Todesfolge gegeben hat (alle wegen stark überhöhter Geschwindigkeit) hat man den Blitzer nun wieder abgebaut, weil er sich nicht mehr lohnt. Die Leute fahren dort nun alle schön gemächlich und es gab keinen Unfall in 6 Jahren. Nichtmal nen Blechschaden. Dafür hat man schön abkassiert in den ersten Monaten.
> 
> ...



Die Spielregeln sind sehr einfach:

Ab Ortsschild gilt eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 50 km/h, sofern es nicht anders ausgeschildert ist.
Wer sich nicht dran hält muss blechen.

Diese Regel gilt für jeden in D, vollkommen egal wo er gerade in einen Ort rein fährt.

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Naennon (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

sollen einfach einen Katalog machen

Handy am Steuer: 5000€
Stadt statt 50km/h 70km/h oder mehr 5000€
Landstraße statt 100km/h 120km/h oder mehr 5000€
vor Schulen etc 30er Zone mehr als 40km/h: 5000€

dann haben wir wesentlich weniger Unfalltote

und ja, ich heize gerne, auf der Bahn, wenn frei ist und dreispurig  aber wir haben Regeln und das ist schon ok
und sinnlose Abzocke an vermeintlichen Unfallstellen muss auch nicht sein

aber sonst hab ich kein Problem damit wenn man Raserdeppen richtig ans Geld geht


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> (1) Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf nur so schnell fahren, dass das Fahrzeug ständig beherrscht wird. Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere den Straßen-, Verkehrs-, Sicht- und Wetterverhältnissen sowie den persönlichen Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung anzupassen. Beträgt die Sichtweite durch Nebel, Schneefall oder Regen weniger als 50 m, darf nicht schneller als 50 km/h gefahren werden, wenn nicht eine geringere Geschwindigkeit geboten ist. Es darf nur so schnell gefahren werden, dass innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke gehalten werden kann. Auf Fahrbahnen, die so schmal sind, dass dort entgegenkommende Fahrzeuge gefährdet werden könnten, muss jedoch so langsam gefahren werden, dass mindestens innerhalb der Hälfte der übersehbaren Strecke gehalten werden kann.
> (2) Ohne triftigen Grund dürfen Kraftfahrzeuge nicht so langsam fahren, dass sie den Verkehrsfluss behindern.
> (2a) Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, muss sich gegenüber Kindern, hilfsbedürftigen und älteren Menschen, insbesondere durch Verminderung der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und durch Bremsbereitschaft, so verhalten, dass eine Gefährdung dieser Verkehrsteilnehmer ausgeschlossen ist.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt?

Gegen die StVo hat ja auch niemand etwas gesagt. Das man sich nicht an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten soll oder rasen soll hat auch niemand behauptet. 

Also können wir ja weiter reden. Es ist eben mittlerweile Fakt, dass wirtschaftliche Aspekte vor Verkehrssicherheit gehen und das geht einfach nicht. Die Stadt, das Land oder der Staat sollen die Verkehrssicherheit erhöhen, das tun diese aber nicht mit einem Blitzer der 20m hinter der Ortsausfahrt steht, wo jeder schon langsam auf dem Weg zu 100 ist und dort keine Menschenseele ist. 

In meiner Stadt fahren drei Mobile Radarfallen rum, fährt man z.B. in einer 30er Zone mit 36km/h blitzt es. Die meisten Strafzettel wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in meinem Bekanntenkreis liegen bei einer Überschreitung von maximal 8km/h. 

Einige wurden zurecht geblitzt, viele aber z.B. an einer gut ausgebauten Straße innerorts, welche über eine Brücke verläuft. Rate mal wo der Blitzer steht. Vor oder Hinter der Brücke?  Natürlich dahinter  Und es ist nun wahrlich kein Unfallschwerpunkt, sondern eine gut ausgebaute Straße auf der Tempo 50 gilt mit kaum Fahrrad oder Fußvolk, aber da klingelt die Kasse eben am meisten.


Aber ich kann genau so auf durch Zug stellen. 

Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, das Radarfallen nach Aspekten der Verkehrssicherheit aufgestellt werden sollen und nicht nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten? 

Wiel plaGGy oder Incredible Alk schon schrieben. Viele Blitzer haben einen Zähler, wenn der nicht den Vorstellungen im Rathaus entspricht wird der abgebaut, egal ob Unfallschwerpunkt oder nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

3475 Menschen  wußten es schon 2015 besser, dieses Jahr sind noch reichlich Plätze frei.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und jetzt?
> 
> Gegen die StVo hat ja auch niemand etwas gesagt. Das man sich nicht an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten soll oder rasen soll hat auch niemand behauptet.
> 
> ...



Zwingt dich irgendjemand dazu, beim Abfahren von der Brücke schneller als 50 zu fahren?
Und "kaum Fahrrad oder Fußvolk" ist doch auch schon ein deutliches Argument für 50...
Mal abgesehen davon, dass 50 die generelle Höchstgeschwindigkeit in einer Ortschaft ist.

Es gibt Spielregeln und wer dagegen verstößt blecht eben.
Du kannst gern mal mit einem Schweizer über diese Regeln diskutieren.
Da sind die Strafen noch ein klein wenig anders gelagert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Naennon schrieb:


> sollen einfach einen Katalog machen
> 
> Handy am Steuer: 5000€
> Stadt statt 50km/h 70km/h oder mehr 5000€
> ...



Wesentlich wirksamer als die läppischen 5000 (es gibt genug Leute die das nicht interessiert) wäre jeweils ein halbes Jahr Lappen weg.

Das wäre zwar wirksam aber dagegen bin ich trotzdem. Der Grund ist einfach: Auch wenn ich mich immer penibelst an alle Vorgaben halten will kann jeder Mensch mal ein Schild übersehen, man ist fehlbar (es wird ja auch zunächst mal nie Vorsatz unterstellt bei solchen Ereignissen). Und nur weil man mal ein 50er Schild nicht gesehen hat eine derartige Strafe kassieren ist Unsinn. Deswegen gibts ja das Punktesystem.
Ich bin jetzt in 13 Jahren regelmäßig Auto fahren zwei mal geblitzt worden (jeweils im Ordnungswidrigkeitenbereich also nicht viel drüber) und beide Male wars schlicht Unaufmerksamkeit und nicht böswilliges Rasen. Dafür derart bestraft zu werden ist völlig unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wesentlich wirksamer als die läppischen 5000 (es gibt genug Leute die das nicht interessiert) wäre jeweils ein halbes Jahr Lappen weg.
> 
> Das wäre zwar wirksam aber dagegen bin ich trotzdem. Der Grund ist einfach: Auch wenn ich mich immer penibelst an alle Vorgaben halten will kann jeder Mensch mal ein Schild übersehen, man ist fehlbar (es wird ja auch zunächst mal nie Vorsatz unterstellt bei solchen Ereignissen). Und nur weil man mal ein 50er Schild nicht gesehen hat eine derartige Strafe kassieren ist Unsinn. Deswegen gibts ja das Punktesystem.
> Ich bin jetzt in 13 Jahren regelmäßig Auto fahren zwei mal geblitzt worden (jeweils im Ordnungswidrigkeitenbereich also nicht viel drüber) und beide Male wars schlicht Unaufmerksamkeit und nicht böswilliges Rasen. Dafür derart bestraft zu werden ist völlig unverhältnismäßig.



Unaufmerksamkeit kann auch dazu führen, dass Du jemand übersiehst und auf der Motorhaube hast.
Daher: Pech gehabt, aber lieber ein Ticket, als einen Besucher durch die Windschutzscheibe.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Zwingt dich irgendjemand dazu, beim Abfahren von der Brücke schneller als 50 zu fahren?
> Und "kaum Fahrrad oder Fußvolk" ist doch auch schon ein deutliches Argument für 50...



Nein, aber es macht keinen Unterschied was die Sicherheit anbelangt ob aufm Tacho nun 52 oder 58 steht, außer dass es bei 58 blitzt. 

Ein Argument für 50? Dann dürfte auf keiner Landstraße 100 gelten, dort fahren auch Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger begegnet man dort auch 

Ich weiß nicht, scheinbar möchtest du mich einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Unaufmerksamkeit kann auch dazu führen, dass Du jemand übersiehst und auf der Motorhaube hast.



Stimmt. Aber wenn du das als Begründung anführst ist der einzige Weg Unfalltote zu vermeiden das Auto fahren komplett zu verbieten. Denn Unaufmerksamkeiten sind eine natürliche Eigenschaft des Menschen. Die kann man nicht "wegregulieren". Die ist nunmal da.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nein, aber es macht keinen Unterschied was die Sicherheit anbelangt ob aufm Tacho nun 52 oder 58 steht, außer dass es bei 58 blitzt.
> 
> Ein Argument für 50? Dann dürfte auf keiner Landstraße 100 gelten, dort fahren auch Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger begegnet man dort auch
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, scheinbar möchtest du mich einfach nicht verstehen.



Offenbar möchtest Du nicht verstehen, dass es durchaus einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Naennon schrieb:


> sollen einfach einen Katalog machen
> 
> Handy am Steuer: 5000€
> Stadt statt 50km/h 70km/h oder mehr 5000€
> ...



Bin ich auch für.. Am besten wie in Norwegen.. Da gäb es solche Diskussionen nicht. 

Seeefe ich sags dir nochmal: Halte dich an das Tempolimit und du hast ruhe.. Was haben wir gelernt? Innerorts : 50.. Ausserorts: Richgeschwindigkeit, wenn es nicht anders ausgeschilldert ist.

Rechne es dir mal aus, wegen 52 und 58.. vllt kommst du ja von selbst drauf  
Hier die Formel: 

http://www.faustregel.com/Faustformel_Reaktionsweg.png


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber wenn du das als Begründung anführst ist der einzige Weg Unfalltote zu vermeiden das Auto fahren komplett zu verbieten. Denn Unaufmerksamkeiten sind eine natürliche Eigenschaft des Menschen. Die kann man nicht "wegregulieren". Die ist nunmal da.



Natürlich ist die da, aber dafür gibt es doch die Regeln, um eben den Einfluss so gering wie möglich zu machen und die Verkehrstoten zu reduzieren.
2015 waren die fast 3.500 Toten deutlich 3.500 zu viel.

Edit:
Frag mal den Kölner Ex OB wie gut er seine Idee fand, die Blitzer komplett abzuschalten, als sein Sohn einen Tag später in der Innenstadt bei einem illegalen Rennen überfahren wurde.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Offenbar möchtest Du nicht verstehen, dass es durchaus einen Unterschied macht.



Dann erklär mir diesen bitte, denn ich sehe nicht das es einen Unterschied macht ob ich jemanden mit 55km/h auf der Motorhaube habe oder mit 56km/h. 

Aber bitte nicht mit Faustformeln. 



			
				Khabarak schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Frag mal den Kölner Ex OB wie gut er seine Idee fand, die Blitzer komplett abzuschalten, als sein Sohn einen Tag später in der Innenstadt bei einem illegalen Rennen überfahren wurde.




Ja, weil Leute die illegale Straßenrennen fahren natürlich an Radarfallen denken oder davon abgeschreckt werden. Etwas naiv...




Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Seeefe ich sags dir nochmal: Halte dich an das Tempolimit und du hast ruhe.. Was haben wir gelernt? Innerorts : 50.. Ausserorts: Richgeschwindigkeit, wenn es nicht anders ausgeschilldert ist.



Keine Sorge, ich wurde noch nicht geblitzt  

Langsam glaub ich einige fahren hier noch nicht einmal ein Auto und können es deswegen nicht verstehen, warum einige wie ich hier etwas gegen Radarfallen haben die rein wirtschaftliche Natur sind und nichts zur Verkehrssicherheit beitragen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Frag mal den Kölner Ex OB wie gut er seine Idee fand, die Blitzer komplett abzuschalten, als sein Sohn einen Tag später in der Innenstadt bei einem illegalen Rennen überfahren wurde.



Als ob dieses Rennen in irgendeiner Form anders verlaufen wäre wenn da Blitzer stehen oder nicht.
Die Typen rasen ohne kennzeichen und mit Strumpf überm Kopf durch die Innenstadt, irgendwelche Blitzer interessieren die Idioten garantiert nicht.

Bei den ganzen Verkehrstoiten muss man auch sehen dass viele nicht wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit verstorben sind. Ein Verkehrstoter ist auch ein Betrunkener, der einer armen Sau nachts vors Auto fällt und überrollt wird ohne das der Fahrer daran wesentlich was ändern konnte, auch wenn er nicht zu schnell war.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir diesen bitte, denn ich sehe nicht das es einen Unterschied macht ob ich jemanden mit 55km/h auf der Motorhaube habe oder mit 56km/h.
> 
> Aber bitte nicht mit Faustformeln.



Das fällt leider unter Messtoleranz.
Um jahrelangen Rechtsstreit um die Toleranz zu vermeiden muss man leider einen Wert nehmen, der deutlich über der Toleranzschwelle liegt.
Sonst gäb es wohl nur noch Verfahren, die sich um die Widersprüche zu den Strafzetteln drehen.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als ob dieses Rennen in irgendeiner Form anders verlaufen wäre wenn da Blitzer stehen oder nicht.
> Die Typen rasen ohne kennzeichen und mit Strumpf überm Kopf durch die Innenstadt, irgendwelche Blitzer interessieren die Idioten garantiert nicht.
> 
> Bei den ganzen Verkehrstoiten muss man auch sehen dass viele nicht wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit verstorben sind. Ein verkehrstoter ist auch ein betrunkener, der einer armen Sau nachts vors Auto fällt und Überrollt wird ohne das der fahrer daran wesentlich was ändern konnte, auch wenn er nicht zu schnell war.



Keine Ahnung wie es in deiner Gegend ist, aber hier rasen die auch mit Kennzeichen in den Rennen.
War in diesem Fall auch so.
Ok.. der Fahrer konnte nicht weglaufen, weil er mit seinem Auto ziemlich eingeklemmt war, aber Kennzeichen waren dran - und Strumpfmaske fehlte auch.

Edit:
Hab deinen Edit beim Antworten übersehen... im Original war er nicht da^^
Natürlich fallen nicht alle Verkehrtote unter zu schnelles fahren.
Allerdings ist auch ein Toter wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit einer zu viel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Dann sind sie bei euch noch kackendreister als bei uns. Hier sind solche Rennen glücklicherweise sehr selten (alle paar Jahre hört man von einem), die waren aber alle unkenntlich wenn man der Polizei glauben darf.
Bisher ist auch so Gott will noch keiner gestorben, nur manche ähm... "Einrichtungsgegenstände öffentlicher Straßen" sind arg beschädigt worden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Langsam glaub ich einige fahren hier noch nicht einmal ein Auto und können es deswegen nicht verstehen, warum einige wie ich hier etwas gegen Radarfallen haben die rein wirtschaftliche Natur sind und nichts zur Verkehrssicherheit beitragen.



Und wenn sie das aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen machen?

Was ändert das? Es gibt Verkehrsregeln und fertig. Von mir aus können in jeder Straße Deutschlands 3 Blitzer stehen. Da ich richtig fahre, werd ich auch nich geblitzt. So einfach ist das.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Von der Sorte Besserwisser hab ich einfach zu viele im Rückspiegel. Baustelle 80 Wayne, 100 bei Nässe Wayne, 50 in  der City Wayne. Das Ergebnis liegt 80 cm tief unter der Erde. 

Manchen scheint nicht klar zu sein dass man mit dem Gerät "Auto" in der Lage ist Leben auszulöschen, anders sind solche kurzsichtigen Äußerungen nicht zu erklären.

Ein weiterer Punkt für autonomes Fahren. Solche Systeme mögen Fehler haben aber das schlimmste wurde denen gar nicht erst beigebracht, das Ego. Wohl ein Hauptgrund für Unfälle in Verbindung mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit, egal ob City oder Bahn.


----------



## plaGGy (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als ob dieses Rennen in irgendeiner Form anders verlaufen wäre wenn da Blitzer stehen oder nicht.
> Die Typen rasen ohne kennzeichen und mit Strumpf überm Kopf durch die Innenstadt, irgendwelche Blitzer interessieren die Idioten garantiert nicht.
> 
> Bei den ganzen Verkehrstoiten muss man auch sehen dass viele nicht wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit verstorben sind. Ein Verkehrstoter ist auch ein Betrunkener, der einer armen Sau nachts vors Auto fällt und überrollt wird ohne das der Fahrer daran wesentlich was ändern konnte, auch wenn er nicht zu schnell war.



Das ist falsch. Die müssen sogar mit Kennzeichen fahren, sonst wird die Polizei direkt auf sie aufmerksam.
Jedenfalls in Köln so. Die haben ja verstärkte Polizeikontrollen... da fahren keine Leute ohne Nummernschild rennen. Meine Freundin wohnt auch in der Nähe einer solchen Stelle und da rasen nur Leute mit legalen und Betriebsfähigen Fahrzeugen. 



Khabarak schrieb:


> Die Spielregeln sind sehr einfach:
> 
> Ab Ortsschild gilt eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 50 km/h, sofern es nicht anders ausgeschildert ist.
> Wer sich nicht dran hält muss blechen.
> ...



Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum das nicht an Stellen wo Unfälle gebaut werden Zwangsläufig was aufgebaut wird sondern an vielbefahrenen Straßen, wo man eher was in die Säckel bekommt.
Das ist nicht nur scheinheilig, da ist moralisch verwerflich.

Ich baue also den Blitzer an einer Stelle ab wo einmal im Jahr ein tödlicher Unfall passiert, weil die Leute mit 100 durch den Ort brettern, weil er sich nicht mehr nach 4 UNFALLFREIEN Jahre nicht mehr lohnt? 
Dafür stelle ich ihn dann direkt hinter das Ortsschild, das an einem Neubaugebiet steht und wonach erstmal 300 Meter garnichts kommt, damit ich die Leute die von der Bundesstraße komme und halt einfach zu schnell unterwegs sind, abzocken kann? An einer Stelle wo noch nie ein Unfall passiert ist (schnurgerade Steigung, keine Einbuchtungen oder Ausfahrten)?

Das ist schlicht und ergreifend das Konzept, was man früher Wegelagerei genannt hat.
Wenn sie es richtig machen, müssen an beiden Stellen Blitzer stehen. So erscheint der EIndruck, das es egal ist ob ein paar Hopps gehen, solange die Kasse klingelt.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann sind sie bei euch noch kackendreister als bei uns. Hier sind solche Rennen glücklicherweise sehr selten (alle paar Jahre hört man von einem), die waren aber alle unkenntlich wenn man der Polizei glauben darf.
> Bisher ist auch so Gott will noch keiner gestorben, nur manche ähm... "Einrichtungsgegenstände öffentlicher Straßen" sind arg beschädigt worden.



Hier sind die leider häufiger und leider auch durchaus tödlich - nicht jedes Mal, aber bei 1 Mio Einwohner gibt es deutlich mehr "Chancen" auch Nachts noch unbeteiligte zu "treffen".


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Allerdings ist auch ein Toter wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit einer zu viel.



Das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht. 

Du findest es also in Ordnung, wenn eine Kommune die Radarfalle öfter an einer Stelle aufstellt, an der es (sagen wir) jährlich 2 Verkehrstote gibt, als an anderer Stelle wo es vielleicht 10 jährliche Verkehrstote gibt, weil die erstgenannte Stelle wirtschaftlich besser ist, man sich aber nur eine Radarfalle leisten kann? 

Das entspricht nicht dem Prinzip "Jeder Verkehrstote ist ein Verkehrstoter zu viel",  erlebe ich aber selbst in meiner eigenen Umgebung täglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> So erscheint der EIndruck, das es egal ist ob ein paar Hopps gehen, solange die Kasse klingelt.



Daran habe ich keinerlei Zweifel.
Warum solls im Straßenverkehr anders sein als in anderen Branchen wo Profit vor Leben steht (Lebensmittelindurstrie, Pharmaindustrie, was weiß ich alles)?

Das ändert nichts daran, dass hier rechtlich gesehen nichts falsch gemacht wird da man sich nunmal an Gesetze zu halten hat. Auch wenns (und darüber muss man wirklich nicht streiten wenn man einen halbwegs gesunden Menschenverstand hat) vielerorts Abzocke ist.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Hier sind die leider häufiger und leider auch  durchaus tödlich - nicht jedes Mal, aber bei 1 Mio Einwohner gibt es  deutlich mehr "Chancen" auch Nachts noch unbeteiligte zu  "treffen".


Hier aufm Land ist die Chance recht klein wenn man nicht grade übern Marktplatz brettert. Deswegen sind bisher nur Begrenzungspfosten, Schilder und Mülltonnen gestorben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach, wir müssen nur aufrüsten, wie es schon James tat: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die müssen sogar mit Kennzeichen fahren, sonst wird die Polizei direkt auf sie aufmerksam.
> Jedenfalls in Köln so. Die haben ja verstärkte Polizeikontrollen... da fahren keine Leute ohne Nummernschild rennen. Meine Freundin wohnt auch in der Nähe einer solchen Stelle und da rasen nur Leute mit legalen und Betriebsfähigen Fahrzeugen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann da hauptsächlich von Köln und NRW sprechen und da habe ich noch keinen sinnlosen Blitzer gesehen.
Gerade bei vielbefahrenen Straßen ist das Unfallrisiko hoch, wenn mal wer zu schnell unterwegs ist und jemand davor plötzlich bremsen muss.

Der Blitzer wurde in deinem Beispiel abgebaut, weil es eben KEIN Unfallschwerpunkt mehr war.
Du hast es ja schon richtig geschrieben: 4 Jahre lang kein einziger Unfall mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn sie das aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen machen?
> 
> Was ändert das? Es gibt Verkehrsregeln und fertig. Von mir aus können in jeder Straße Deutschlands 3 Blitzer stehen. Da ich richtig fahre, werd ich auch nich geblitzt. So einfach ist das.



Ja aber das ist doch genau der Punkt. Es gibt eben nicht genug Geld für unendlich viele Radarfallen. Und im Endeffekt ist es bei der Kommune genau wie beim Staat. Menschenleben schön und gut, solange nicht passiert achtet man lieber darauf sein Haushaltsdefizit wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht.
> 
> Du findest es also in Ordnung, wenn eine Kommune die Radarfalle öfter an einer Stelle aufstellt, an der es (sagen wir) jährlich 2 Verkehrstote gibt, als an anderer Stelle wo es vielleicht 10 jährliche Verkehrstote gibt, weil die erstgenannte Stelle wirtschaftlich besser ist, man sich aber nur eine Radarfalle leisten kann?
> 
> Das entspricht nicht dem Prinzip "Jeder Verkehrstote ist ein Verkehrstoter zu viel",  erlebe ich aber selbst in meiner eigenen Umgebung täglich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.



Ähm.. nein... ich bin dafür, dass man an BEIDEN Stellen eine Blitze aufstellt.
Irgendwie scheinst Du mich nicht verstehen zu wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist doch genau der Punkt. Es gibt eben nicht genug Geld für unendlich viele Radarfallen. Und im Endeffekt ist es bei der Kommune genau wie beim Staat. Menschenleben schön und gut, solange nicht passiert achtet man lieber darauf sein Haushaltsdefizit wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.


Da es nur Leute trifft, die vorsätzlich falsch fahren, habe ich keine Probleme damit, dass Kommunen so ihren Haushalt sanieren.


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

An Ortseingängen wird tendenziell eben öfter zu schnell gefahren. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt verständlich, dass da auch öfter geblitzt wird. Wünschenswert wären natürlich Blitzer an beiden Orten.

Mal von der Verkehrssicherheit abgesehen: wenn man an einer vielbefahrenen Straße mit Tempolimit 30 wohnt nervt einfach jeder, der deutlich schneller unterwegs ist, dank mangelnder Blitzer. Im Sommer nachts das Fenster offen lassen? Selten möglich. Entweder man kann nicht schlafen weil es zu heiß ist oder man kann nicht schlafen, weil draußen wieder jemand meint, Tempolimit gelte nur für andere.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist doch genau der Punkt. Es gibt eben nicht genug Geld für unendlich viele Radarfallen. Und im Endeffekt ist es bei der Kommune genau wie beim Staat. Menschenleben schön und gut, solange nicht passiert achtet man lieber darauf sein Haushaltsdefizit wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.



Du gehörst auch zu denen, die meinen von den kleinen Bußgeldern mit 10-15€ könnte man das Stadtsäckel füllen... genau... da frisst die Arbeitszeit für die Bearbeitung schon mehr Geld.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Ähm.. nein... ich bin dafür, dass man an BEIDEN Stellen eine Blitze aufstellt.
> Irgendwie scheinst Du mich nicht verstehen zu wollen.



Ja, für zwer Radarfallen ist aber kein Geld da, sondern nur für eine und die wird dort aufgestellt wo es weniger Verkehrstote gibt und jetzt?



			
				[COLOR=#000000 schrieb:
			
		

> Du gehörst auch zu denen, die meinen von den kleinen Bußgeldern mit 10-15€ könnte man das Stadtsäckel füllen... genau... da frisst die Arbeitszeit für die Bearbeitung schon mehr Geld.



Entschuldige, aber das anzunehmen ist wirklich naiv. 

Frag mal die Stadt Bielefeld, als Blitzerhauptstadt Nr.1 in Deutschland, so mit Blitzern einnimmt? Sechsstellig. 

Hier gilt, "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist". 
Solltest dir wirklich mal die ZDF-Reportage anschauen, wird schon gezeigt was die Kommunen so einnehmen mit den 10 bis 15 Euro.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja, für zwer Radarfallen ist aber kein Geld da, sondern nur für eine und die wird dort aufgestellt wo es weniger Verkehrstote gibt und jetzt?



sollte sich die Stadt mal ein anderes Budget überlegen.

Vor allem:
Die Bearbeitung kostet im Schnitt deutlich mehr als die €15, die sich pro Strafzettel verdienen lassen.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Selektive Wahrnehmung scheint hier im Thread eine tragende Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da es nur Leute trifft, die vorsätzlich falsch fahren, habe ich keine Probleme damit, dass Kommunen so ihren Haushalt sanieren.



Diese Aussage ist falsch. Mehr gibt zu dieser Aussage auch nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch. Mehr gibt zu dieser Aussage auch nicht zu sagen.


Wo ist sie denn falsch?


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> sollte sich die Stadt mal ein anderes Budget überlegen.



Also bist du nicht der Meinung, die Stadt sollte (solange es keine zweite gibt) die Radarfalle lieber an den Ort aufstellen, wo es mehr Verkehrstote gibt? Erstaunlich.



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist sie denn falsch?



Allen Verkehrsteilnehmern die geblitzt werden grundsätzlich erstmal Vorsatz zu unterstellen


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Die Bearbeitung kostet im Schnitt deutlich mehr als die €15, die sich pro Strafzettel verdienen lassen.



Die Bearbeitung moderner Blitzanlangen beschränkt sich im digitalen zeitalter darauf, dass ein Beamter sich den automatisch erstellten Wisch 5 Sekunden lang ansieht und auf ja oder nein klickt... 

Teuer ist höchstens die Standblitzer zu reparieren die alle 4 Wochen mit Farbe zugesprüht werden


----------



## Khabarak (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja, für zwer Radarfallen ist aber kein Geld da, sondern nur für eine und die wird dort aufgestellt wo es weniger Verkehrstote gibt und jetzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat die Reportage auch mal die Lohnkosten und den Unterhalt der Kästen gerechnet?
Dass die Strafzettel in der Bilanz als "Einnahmen" auftauchen ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.
Die werden auch erst später mit den Ausgaben verrechnet.
Auf der Seite schaut dann aber niemand mehr nach.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch. Mehr gibt zu dieser Aussage auch nicht zu sagen.


Ahja. Jetzt wirds aber spannend, erklär mal deine Äußerung. Wirst du nun doch gezwungen schnell zu fahren? Stimmen im Kopf? WTF


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ahja. Jetzt wirds aber spannend, erklär mal deine Äußerung. Wirst du nun doch gezwungen schnell zu fahren? Stimmen im Kopf? WTF



Allen Verkehrsteilnehmern Vorsatz zu unterstellen, die geblitzt werden. 

Wäre es so, wären wir bei 8/kmh drüber nicht bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit sondern im Strafrecht.

Ergo, falsch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also bist du nicht der Meinung, die Stadt sollte (solange es keine zweite gibt) die Radarfalle lieber an den Ort aufstellen, wo es mehr Verkehrstote gibt? Erstaunlich.
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Verkehrsteilnehmern die geblitzt werden grundsätzlich erstmal Vorsatz zu unterstellen


Was denn sonst?

Wer zu schnell fährt, tut das bewusst. Wer das unbewusst macht, hat nicht die notwendige Konzentration fürs Autofahren.

In beiden Fällen ist der Fahrer schuld, nicht der Blitzer.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

@Seeefe:
Ich habe mittlerweile über 400.000km auf dem Buckel, also bitte (davon  schon 3 Unfälle gehabt und viele Unfälle gesehen, wegen Rasens.. Schön ist das nicht) .. Ich lache müde wenn ich solche Diskussionen höre. Und du wirst der erste sein der Blitzer fordert, wenn dein Kind vom Auto angefahren wird. Das sagt mir meine Erfahrung
Ich mag zwar nur 85er Jahrgang sein, aber ich habe Augen im Kopf und selbst Unfällt erlebt. Jeder Meter weniger kann über Leben und Tod entscheiden.. Das würden dir die 3500 Unfalltoten auch sagen. 

*Hauptunfallursachen:
Vorfahrtsmissachtung, zu geringer Abstand zwischen den Fahrzeugen und die überhöhte und nicht angepasste Geschwindigkeit sind gegenüber 2014 noch häufiger Ursache für Unfälle gewesen. Dabei beträgt die Steigerung zum Vorjahr bei der Vorfahrtsmissachtung um 2,5 Prozent, bei Geschwindigkeitsmissachtung 3,3 Prozent und zu geringer Abstand stieg als Unfallursache um 7,7 Prozent an.* 

Verkehrsunfallstatistik des Landes Niedersachsen 2015 | Portal der Polizei Niedersachsen


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer zu schnell fährt, tut das bewusst. Wer das unbewusst macht, hat nicht die notwendige Konzentration fürs Autofahren.



Wenn dem so wäre dürfte kein Mensch mehr fahren 
Glücklicherweise hat der Gesetzgeber die Sachlage realitätsnäher erkannt und unterschiedet zwischen vorsätzlich und nicht vorsätzlich und zwischen Ordnungswidrigkeit und Straftat.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was denn sonst?
> 
> Wer zu schnell fährt, tut das bewusst. Wer das unbewusst macht, hat nicht die notwendige Konzentration fürs Autofahren.
> 
> In beiden Fällen ist der Fahrer schuld, nicht der Blitzer.



Was soll ich dazu noch schreiben. Außer das zum Glück damals keiner an der Gesetzgebung mitgewirkt hat, der so ein Rechtsverständnis hat. 

Wenn jemand ein Schild übersieht und deswegen zu schnell fährt und dann geblitzt wird, sind wir weit davon entfernt von Vorsatz zu sprechen, das ist Gesetz.




			
				[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/51122-unrockstar85.html" schrieb:
			
		

> Unrockstar85[/URL]]@Seeefe:
> Ich habe mittlerweile über 400.000km auf dem Buckel, also bitte (davon schon 3 Unfälle gehabt und viele Unfälle gesehen, wegen Rasens.. Schön ist das nicht) .. Ich lache müde wenn ich solche Diskussionen höre. Und du wirst der erste sein der Blitzer fordert, wenn dein Kind vom Auto angefahren wird. Das sagt mir meine Erfahrung



Ja werde ich das? Du scheinst mich ja besser zu kennen als ich mich selbst. Aber es ist wie bei allen anderen Themen auch, irgendwann muss einfach das "wenn dir das mal passiert" kommen. Würden alle so denken hätten wir keine Gesetzesbücher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Ich weiss nicht was mir mehr sorgen macht. Autofahrer, die vorsätzlich zu schnell fahren oder Autofahrer die es schon gar nicht mehr mitbekommen das sie zu schnell sind.

Verdient haben es beide erwischt zu werden. Und ich nehme mich dabei nicht aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu noch schreiben. Außer das zum Glück damals keiner an der Gesetzgebung mitgewirkt hat, der so ein Rechtsverständnis hat.
> 
> Wenn jemand ein Schild übersieht und deswegen zu schnell fährt und dann geblitzt wird, sind wir weit davon entfernt von Vorsatz zu sprechen, das ist Gesetz.


Wer ein Schild übersieht, hat nicht die notwendige Konzentration.

Und beim nächsten Mal ist es ein Kind, dass übersehen wird, aus Unachtsamkeit.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Beängstigend mit welcher Gleichgültigkeit über das Leben Dritter bestimmt wird. Über unbewusstes zu schnell fahren zu diskutieren ist für mich schon ein Fall für eine MPU.
Wer ein Schild braucht um zu erkennen Wo er fährt ist eh schon durch. Ob ich innerorts oder nicht bin erkenn ich irgendwie von allein, ähnlich mit Wohngebieten und diesen fiesen Tempo 30 Slalom-Offroad Kombinationskursen. Und was bleibt? Ein Tempo 80 Schild übersehen und aus versehen nur ne 70 fahren? Fatal.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer ein Schild übersieht, hat nicht die notwendige Konzentration.
> 
> Und beim nächsten Mal ist es ein Kind, dass übersehen wird, aus Unachtsamkeit.



Am besten wir bleiben alle zu Hause. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer ein Schild übersieht, hat nicht die notwendige Konzentration.



Ich glaube es gibt keinen Autofahrer auf der Welt der eine nenneswerte Strecke/Zeit gefahren ist und noch nie ein Schild übersehen hat.
Sorry aber die Ansicht ist einfach völlig Banane. Wir sind Menschen, keine Roboter. Niemand ist unfehlbar. Das ist keine Frage der Konzentration.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Am besten wir bleiben alle zu Hause. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


Oder wir fahren konzentriert und halten uns an die Regeln?

Aber das ist ja scheinbar unzumutbar.


----------



## plaGGy (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> An Ortseingängen wird tendenziell eben öfter zu schnell gefahren. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt verständlich, dass da auch öfter geblitzt wird. Wünschenswert wären natürlich Blitzer an beiden Orten.
> 
> Mal von der Verkehrssicherheit abgesehen: wenn man an einer vielbefahrenen Straße mit Tempolimit 30 wohnt nervt einfach jeder, der deutlich schneller unterwegs ist, dank mangelnder Blitzer. Im Sommer nachts das Fenster offen lassen? Selten möglich. Entweder man kann nicht schlafen weil es zu heiß ist oder man kann nicht schlafen, weil draußen wieder jemand meint, Tempolimit gelte nur für andere.



Meine Freundin wohnt Maarweg, Nähe Achener Straße in Köln Interessiert auch keinen ob die Nachts es Fenster aufmachen kann oder nicht. Glaub nicht das es die Stadt interessiert, wenn nicht gerade einer vom Stadtrat/Magistrat auch zufälligerweise an der Straße wohnt.

Die meisten Blitzer die es bei uns gibt, sind inzwischen geleast. Die Stadt zahlt eine kleine Miete (oder auch net) und wird an den "Einnahmen" (heißt auf der Abrechnung echt so) beteiligt.  So in etwa 30% - der Rest geht an die Betreiberfirma des Blitzers. Und da sitzen halt keine Verkehrsrechtler die auf wenig Verkehrstote aus sind, sondern einfach nur Betriebswirte, die eine klingelnde Kasse wollen.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Du gehörst auch zu denen, die meinen von den kleinen Bußgeldern mit 10-15€ könnte man das Stadtsäckel füllen... genau... da frisst die Arbeitszeit für die Bearbeitung schon mehr Geld.



Das ist naiv! 

Nicht umsonst hat unsere Kreisstadt angefangen zusätzliche Hilfssherrifs einzustellen, die in die Ortschaften gehen und alle Autos verwarnen, die mit einem Reifen den Bordstein berühren - jeder Fall 10€-15€.
Das dadurch die Verkehrssicherheit leidet, weil die Leute nun alle auf der Straße parken müssen und nicht mehr auf den recht breiten Bürgersteigen interessiert keine Sau - den Bordstein berührende Reifen haben übrigens 10 Jahre lang auch keine Sau interessiert. Bis ein BWLer auf die Idee kam ein wenig Geld damit zu machen.

Natürlich ist das rechtlich okay, aber auch hier ist es moralisch einfach ein Versagen auf ganzer Linie. Ich stelle also die Straße weiter zu, damit ich 10€ pro Auto kassieren kann? Das ist gelinde gesagt schon nahe am Rand der Schikane.
Und wenn ich sage berühren dann meine ich das so. Es gibt Beweisfotos und Videos, das nicht nur Autos die ganz oder teilweise auf dem Bordstein stehen verwarnt werden, sondern auch solche die mit der Reifenflanke den Bordstein streifen...


----------



## Unrockstar85 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Ich wäre ja für alle 10 Jahre Nachprüfungen.. Aber das kann man im Autoland Deutschland nur 6 Feet under durchsetzen  
MPU täte manchen hier gut, da hast du Recht. Und wenn ich geblitzt werde, dann nicht weil ich ausversehen zu schnell gefahren bin sondern mit Vorsatz.. Guter Tipp an alle Autofahrer. Weniger mitn Handy Spielen und weniger durch Navi und Radio oder netten Gesprächen ablenken lassen und die Augen auf die Straßen. Und Alk? Sag das mal einem Fahrlehrer, der lacht dich 1. aus und rät dir 2. zu einem Aufbauseminar..


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder wir fahren konzentriert und halten uns an die Regeln?
> 
> Aber das ist ja scheinbar unzumutbar.



Nein, das ist einfach unmöglich. Alles andere wäre perfekt und wenn es etwas auf der Welt gibt was nicht perfekt ist, dann ist es der Mensch. Zum Glück vertritt die Rechtssprechung bei uns doch einen anderen Standpunkt auf Ereignisse.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Was hat denn Parken hier im Thema zu suchen? Gehen die Argumente zum Thema Geschwindigkeit aus?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für alle 10 Jahre Nachprüfungen.



Dafür.
Und für Prüfungen die man nicht dadurch bestehen kann alle Fragebögen stumpfsinnig auswendig zu lernen. 

Mein Fahrlehrer... der ist mittlerweile verstorben (kein Unfall, Krebs) und hat damals während der Fahrstunden Zeitung gelesen und sich die Zehennägel geschnitten (kein Witz!).
Und der 2. Fahrlehrer (LKW-Lappen beim Bund gemacht damals) war ein absoluter Choleriker. Gelernt haste eigentlich bei beiden nicht viel. Die Prüfunden hab ich trotzdem alle beim ersten Versuch bestanden (sogar fehlerfrei) - die sind ja auch völlig anspruchslos.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nein, das ist einfach unmöglich. Alles andere wäre perfekt und wenn es etwas auf der Welt gibt was nicht perfekt ist, dann ist es der Mensch. Zum Glück vertritt die Rechtssprechung bei uns doch einen anderen Standpunkt auf Ereignisse.


Komisch ich habe in 9 Jahren noch nie ein Ticket erhalten. 

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mit 18 vier Klassenkameraden an einen Raser verloren habe und ich mich beim Fahren konzentriere.

Bestimmt übersehe ich auch mal ein Schild, weil kein Mensch ist perfekt.

Aber ich bin nicht so gleichgültig gegenüber anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern.

Leute die Blitzer als Anzocke bezeichnen, sind Erfahrungsgemäß Raser und rücksichtslose Autofahrer.

Mit solchen Subjekten hab ich kein Mitleid.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch ich habe in 9 Jahren noch nie ein Ticket erhalten.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mit 18 vier Klassenkameraden an einen Raser verloren habe und ich mich beim Fahren konzentriere.
> 
> ...



Und als du das Schild übersehen hast und dahinter gerade eine mobile Radarfalle gestanden hätte, würdest du auch sagen du hast vorsätzlich gehandelt? Geht jetzt nicht um die Radarfalle.


Sind sie das? Ich glaube diese Leute sind mehr für Verkehrssicherheit als die Kommune, die den Abzockblitzer aufgebaut hat. Denn es gibt genug Unfallschwerpunkte an denen kaum bis gar nicht geblitzt wird. Glaube kaum jemand der die Meinung vertritt, Radarfallen können auch Abzocke, hätte etwas gegen Blitzer an diesen Orten.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen aber manchmal muss man eben selber reifer werden oder Verantwortung übernehmen können, selber mehr als sich selbst verlieren können. Dann geht ein Licht auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Gut ich mag es auch nicht gerade aber generell gesagt wo liegt das Problem? Es wird niemand zum Rekordhalter auserkoren sondern hat es im eigenen Gasfuß. Wer es immer eilig hat muss dann halt eben den Intercity Zuschlag nachlösen oder schickt die Pappe in Kur. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse oder Alter hilft einem auch da mal gerne der Tempomat


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und als du das Schild übersehen hast und dahinter gerade eine mobile Radarfalle gestanden hätte, würdest du auch sagen du hast vorsätzlich gehandelt? Geht jetzt nicht um die Radarfalle.
> 
> 
> Sind sie das? Ich glaube diese Leute sind mehr für Verkehrssicherheit als die Kommune, die den Abzockblitzer aufgebaut hat. Denn es gibt genug Unfallschwerpunkte an denen kaum bis gar nicht geblitzt wird. Glaube kaum jemand der die Meinung vertritt, Radarfallen können auch Abzocke, hätte etwas gegen Blitzer an diesen Orten.


Ja würde ich. Ich könnte niemand anders außer mir die Schuld dafür geben.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Die Blitzer zeigen nur eigenes Versagen oder fehlende Selbstkontrolle auf, der Ort oder sonstige Rahmenbedingungen haben nichts mit dem Vergehen zu tun. Die eigentliche Abzocke im Bezug auf Autofahren findet ganz wo anders statt. Dagegen sind die paar hundert tausend € pro Gemeinde Peanuts.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

@Unrockstar85
Ich mag zwar Statistiken auch, aber bei der Unfallstatistik kann man diese auf verschiedene Arten lesen.

"Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit" als Unfallursache bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass schneller gefahren wurde, als auf dem Schild stand.

Gerade in der Nacht ist theoretisch die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit schneller erreicht, als man denkt.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Naja, dann gibts halt nen Update für die Radarwarner App aufm Smartphone wo dann auch vor den neuen Dingern gewarnt wird, GPS funktioniert nämlich in beide Richtungen, 
aber schmeisst ruhig wieder Millionen raus für neue Fotoapperate, gibt ja eh nix besseres zu tun mit unseren Steuergeldern, gel?  

Ausserdem... wenn man an einer Gefahrenstelle bremst weil da ein Blitzer steht ist die Gefahr an der sogenannten "Gefahrenstelle" doch gebannt, man fährt ja nicht mehr zu schnell! !?  
Wo ist denn da bitte das Problem jetzt?


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Müsste man den Threadtitel mal lesen. Kann das posten und lesen von Beiträgen auf ungeahnte Weise vereinfachen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Stimmt. Wobei er aber trotzdem nicht falsch liegt. Je nachdem, wie lang der gemessene Bereich ist, wird halt eben dann mal kurz langsamer gefahren.
Vermutlich wird es sich nicht um eine Strecke von mehreren Kilometern handeln, sonst würden Ampeln und Abbiegemöglichkeiten die Messung verfälschen, bzw unmöglich machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Reicht ja von Ampel bis Ampel.  😀

Easy.

Aber im Ernst, das Problem sind ja nicht die Messungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



> Ausserdem... wenn man an einer Gefahrenstelle bremst weil da ein Blitzer  steht ist die Gefahr an der sogenannten "Gefahrenstelle" doch gebannt,  man fährt ja nicht mehr zu schnell! !?
> Wo ist denn da bitte das Problem jetzt?


Ich habe direkt um die Ecke eine geile Autobahnauffahrt wo trotz ein Dutzend an Schildern die Leitplanke nie rostet weil dort fast jeden Tag jemand drin hängt. Aber klar du kannst natürlich bremsen was aber den Einschlag um max. eine Sekunde verzögert


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

So lange man damit Geld verdient und Menschen, die bei Autorennen in der Stadt Radfahrer töten nur Bewährungsstrafen bekommen, ist wohl alles in Ordnung.
Aber wehe, jemand fährt mal 10 km/h schneller... Böser, böser Raser!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Reicht ja von Ampel bis Ampel.  😀
> 
> Easy.
> 
> Aber im Ernst, das Problem sind ja nicht die Messungen.



Weiß nicht, so einfach stelle ich mir das gar nicht mal vor. Von Ampel zu Ampel würden eventuell die straffrei ausgehen, oder geringer bestraft würden, die sich einen kleinen Ampelsprint liefern (also gerade das, was derzeit als so brandgefährlich angesehen wird), weil der Gesamtschnitt eventuell noch passt oder gar nicht so weit über dem Limit liegt.
Wohingegen derjenige, der bei grüner Welle etwas zu schnell ist, einen höheren Schnitt hätte.

Btw: Wie sollen denn dann eigentlich die Strafen gestaffelt werden? Derzeit wird ja ein genaues Tempo gemessen, abzüglich einer geringen Toleranz. Aber teilweise hängt es ja wirklich von einem km/h Unterschied ab, ob jemand im Punkte- oder Fahrverbotsbereich landet.

@Dr. Bakterius
Welche ist das denn? Und vor allem, wird dort kurz vorher geblitzt? So von wegen Gefahrenstelle? 

Vermutlich eher nicht, genau wie bei uns im verkehrsberuhigten Bereich und der anschließenden Tempo-30-Zone. Kindergarten, Grundschule und weiterführende Schule.
Da wird morgens ordentlich geheizt, ironischerweise von etlichen gestressten Muttis.
Werden auch gerne mal spielende Kinder angehupt und da wir dort auch wohnen, könnte ich da immer einen Rappel kriegen. Die Strecke wird gerne als Abkürzung von Ortskundigen genommen.

Gleichzeitig wird aber an der um den Ort herumführenden Bundesstraße gerne geblitzt, dort ist aus Lärmschutzgründen seit einigen Jahren nur noch 60 km/h erlaubt. Wohnsiedlungen sind dort durch einen Lärmschutzwall getrennt.

Wo ist die Gefahr eines Unfalls höher? 

Hatte mal mit einigen Nachbarn im Rathaus angeregt, dort verstärkt Messungen durchzuführen bzw kleine Schwellen anzubringen (ich, mit meiner tiefergelegten Karre!). Als Antwort hieß es, es wäre doch schon ein verkehrsberuhigter Bereich, dann dürfe man schließlich nicht schnell fahren. 

Denke schon, dass die Akzeptanz höher wäre, wenn wirklich überwiegend an Unfallschwer- oder Gefahrenpunkten geblitzt werden würde. Die Polizei tut das, bei den Komunen sieht das aber wirklich häufig anders aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Naennon schrieb:


> sollen einfach einen Katalog machen
> 
> Handy am Steuer: 5000€
> Stadt statt 50km/h 70km/h oder mehr 5000€
> ...



Dann aber bitte mit Tagessätzen und nicht festen Preisen. Die bei-150-km/h-im-tempo-130-abschnitt-auf-10-m-Auffahr-Fraktion sitzt nämlich für gewöhnlich nicht in 5000-€-sind-ein-halbes-Jahreseinkommen-Vehikeln.




Khabarak schrieb:


> Das fällt leider unter Messtoleranz.
> Um jahrelangen Rechtsstreit um die Toleranz zu vermeiden muss man leider einen Wert nehmen, der deutlich über der Toleranzschwelle liegt.
> Sonst gäb es wohl nur noch Verfahren, die sich um die Widersprüche zu den Strafzetteln drehen.



Die Tolleranzgrenzen sind meines Wissens nach gesetzlich/in Verordnungen festgehalten und beruhen deswegen noch immer auf alten Messverfahren, die vor Ewigkeiten ausgemustert wurden.
Dürfte aber auch eine Rückversicherung für die Beamten sein, denn auch ein sehr genaues Messsystem müsste sehr genau aufgestellt werden, um genau zu messen.




Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> ...*Hauptunfallursachen:
> Vorfahrtsmissachtung, zu geringer Abstand zwischen den Fahrzeugen und die überhöhte und nicht angepasste Geschwindigkeit sind gegenüber 2014 noch häufiger Ursache für Unfälle gewesen.*
> 
> Verkehrsunfallstatistik des Landes Niedersachsen 2015 | Portal der Polizei Niedersachsen



Was ich bei solchen Statstiken immer wieder vermisse: Differenzierung.
Geschlechtsverkehr, mangelnde Verhütung und Angela Merkel waren 2015 Hauptunfallursachen für Schwangerschaften. Aber was sagt dieses Zusammenwürfnis über jeden einzelnen der drei Unterpunkte aus?

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ein großer Teil aller Autofahrer zumindest leicht zu schnell fährt und quasi alle weniger Abstand halten, als laut Verkehrsregeln vorgeschrieben. Somit tauchen diese Punkte auch bei jedem Unfall auf, aber wie oft war wirklich die Überschreitung eines Tempolimits der Hauptauslöser für einen Unfall?
Es gibt schließlich einen großen Unterschied zwischen "Rasen" (d.h. schneller fahren, als für die Situation angemessen ist - insbesondere auch mit Blick auf den erwähnten Mindestabstand) und schneller-als-erlaubt-fahren. Wir haben schließlich fast durchgängig Tempolimits und diese orientieren sich immer an Standard-Regeln oder unterdurchschnittlich schlechten Bedingungen, aber berücksichtigen nie das nicht-regelkonforme Verhalten der meisten Verkehrsteilnehmer und die Verkehrsdichte. Kurz: Sie sind weder in der einen noch in der anderen Richtung der Situation angemessen und es ist genauso gut möglich, mit relativ hoher Sicherheit und 160 über eine leere, trockene, gut einsehbare Tempo-130-Autobahn zu fahren, wie es möglich ist, mit 50 unter hohem Risiko im Berufsverkehr auf einer regnerischen Tempo-80-Landstraße einen Mopedfahrer zu überholen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Dr. Bakterius
> Welche ist das denn? Und vor allem, wird dort kurz vorher geblitzt? So von wegen Gefahrenstelle?
> 
> Vermutlich eher nicht, genau wie bei uns im verkehrsberuhigten Bereich und der anschließenden Tempo-30-Zone. Kindergarten, Grundschule und weiterführende Schule.
> ...



Letztes Bild wobei die andere Seite der Zufahrt auch nicht viel besser ist. Ein Dauerblitzer ist dort nicht und wer sein Blech in Falten legt hat eh verloren. Vor wenigen Wochen hatte sich dort auf der Strecke einer mit 170 versucht


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Die Strecke kenne ich, Schwiegermutter wohnt dort in der Nähe. Wusste gar nicht, dass da so viel passiert.

Aber ist doch ein gutes Beispiel. Wenn Du in OL, bzw Umgebung wohnst, weißt Du doch auch, wo geblitzt wird. Eben nicht an der Stelle, sondern auf dem Stück vorher, oder danach, ebenso auf der A29 Wadenburg - Huntebrück - Kreuz OL. Wenig Verkehr, früher keine Begrenzung, jetzt plötzlich nur noch 100 km/h erlaubt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Eine der ganz wenigen Stellen wo die schon fast Stationär sind ist ja Wechloy A 28 in Richtung A 293 weil dort auch auch so eine lustige Kurve ist.
In der Regel macht es ja Sinn wenn vor solchen Stellen geblitzt wird


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte mit Tagessätzen und nicht festen Preisen. Die bei-150-km/h-im-tempo-130-abschnitt-auf-10-m-Auffahr-Fraktion sitzt nämlich für gewöhnlich nicht in 5000-€-sind-ein-halbes-Jahreseinkommen-Vehikeln.



Wobei 140-150 km/h ja recht häufig sind. Meistens fahren alle so schnell. 
Die richtigen Raser ziehen dann gleich mit 200 km/h vorbei.


----------



## plaGGy (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch ich habe in 9 Jahren noch nie ein Ticket erhalten.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mit 18 vier Klassenkameraden an einen Raser verloren habe und ich mich beim Fahren konzentriere.
> 
> ...



Das ist Schwachsinn.

Nur weil ich dagegen bin das man an Stellen wo nichts passiert Blitzer aufstellt die man von Stellen nimmt an denen was passiert, bin ich weder ein Raser noch ein Rücksichtsloser Autofahrer.
Vollkommen sinnlose Verallgemeinerung die wieder gut zeigt, dass die Leute das Prinzip von Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen nicht verstanden haben.

Ich sehe nur einfach, wie immer mehr Orte zur billigen Einnahme aus ihren Jahrzehnte lang bestehenden 50er Zonen 30er Zonen machen und direkt nen Blitzer reinstellen.
Lustigerweise stehen aber an Schulen dafür nur Schilder.... fahr jeden Tag an einer vorbei... da steht kein Blitzer... da steht einfach Schild und die Leute fetzen vorbei wie nochwas, während die Grundschüler über die Straße müssen.
Der Blitzer steht am Ortseingang, der hinter einer Kurve liegt. Da fahren schön viele Fremde tagtäglich rein - Moralisch sehr anständig.
Muss wohl erst mal ein Schuldkind im Kühler von einer Limo landen, das was passiert.

Ich sags nochmal: Solange die Blitzer NICHT an Gefahrenstellen stehen sondern nur dort wo man das meiste Geld verdienen kann, ist es nichts als legale Wegelagerei. Rechtlich in Ordnung, aber moralisch verwerflich.
Das zeigt auch die Kommerzialisierung dieses "Geschäftsmodelles": Firmen gründen sich und prüfen, wo man das meiste Geld damit verdienen kann. Wenn es sich nicht mehr lohnt, weil die Leute nach einem Jahr wissen wo der steht, wird er abgebaut und an anderer Stelle wieder hingestellt..... das hat nichts mit Verkehrssicherheit zu tun, wie man doch immer hört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Da ich selbst nicht 50 über Limit fahre, kann ich die Endgeschwindigkeit dieser Zeitgenossen nur erraten. Aber wer auf einen 150-fahrer binnen weniger Sekunden von "Auto war im Rückspiegel noch nicht zu sehen" zu "Kennzeichen ist im Rückspiegel nicht mehr zu sehen, die Niere verschwindet auch schon fast unter meiner Heckkklappe" aufschließt, der erachtet Tempo 200 vermutlich als Untergrenze des zumutbaren


----------



## plaGGy (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei 140-150 km/h ja recht häufig sind. Meistens fahren alle so schnell.
> Die richtigen Raser ziehen dann gleich mit 200 km/h vorbei.



Wenn sie denn vorbei ziehen würden. 
Meistens ist es doch eher so, dass sie versuchen sich einen Weg durch die vollgestopfte Linke Fahrbahn zu bahnen.

Also immer gleich:
-Auffahren und aggressiv Abstand verkürzen.
-Vordermann schwenkt ein.
-Gas geben und kurz vor Knapp bremsen.
-Auffahren und aggressiv Abstand verkürzen.
...and so on


Man sieht idR nach ca. 3 Sekunden (nämlich daran wie dicht sie auffahren) wie es um die geistige Gesundheit solcher armseliger Subjekte bestellt ist.
Das schlimme ist einfach, dass egal wie sehr ich versuche den Abstand auch bei höherer Geschwindigkeit (jenseits der 150km/h) einzuhalten, dieser gesunde Versuch wird von Idioten fälschlicherweise als "zu-langsam-fahren" missinterpretiert, worauf man durch aggressives "ich-schieb-dir-meinen-Grill-in-den-Arsch"-Getue auf sich aufmerksam machen muss.

Egal ob es vor einem nun weiter geht oder der Vordermann auch nur das Ende einer 20-Auto-Schlange ist.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Bei 3 Spuren versuche ich meistens in der Mitte zu bleiben. Da hat man nicht ständig nen LKW vor sich und wer schneller als 140 fahren will kann links überholen. Die meisten Unfälle passieren ja bei Spurwechseln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



plaGGy schrieb:


> ....Ich sags nochmal: Solange die Blitzer NICHT an Gefahrenstellen stehen sondern nur dort wo man das meiste Geld verdienen kann, ist es nichts als legale Wegelagerei. Rechtlich in Ordnung, aber moralisch verwerflich.....



Jeder, der sich nicht an allgemeinen Regeln wie eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten kann oder will verhält sich einfach nur asozial. Punkt.

Mit so einer Einstellung wie deiner, hättest du keine Chance eine MPU zu überstehen und es ist fraglich ob du zum Führen eines Fahrzeuges überhaupt geeignet bist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei 3 Spuren versuche ich meistens in der Mitte zu bleiben. Da hat man nicht ständig nen LKW vor sich und wer schneller als 140 fahren will kann links überholen. *Die meisten Unfälle passieren ja bei Spurwechseln*.



Genau. Die du bei anderen provozierst, weil du dich nicht ans Rechtsfahrgebot halten willst


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich nicht an allgemeinen Regeln wie eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten kann oder will verhält sich einfach nur asozial. Punkt.



Von mir aus, ich halte mich an Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen und finde Abzockblitzer trotzdem asozial. 

Was asozial ist, ist Blitzer nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten auszususchen als nach Verkehrssicherheitsaspekten. Punkt. 


Wir haben die StVo, ich bin froh das wir die StVo haben, aber man darf doch wohl noch hinterfragen 


Und zum Thema Rechtsfahrgebot. Ja haben wir, aber es kommt auf die Menge des Verkehrs auf der Rechten Spur an, ob man "dauerhaft" in der Mitte fahren darf oder man rechts rüber muss. Ist aber recht schwammig in der StVo formuliert, wie des öfteren bei Gesetzestexten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Von mir aus, ich halte mich an Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen und finde Abzockblitzer trotzdem asozial.
> 
> Was asozial ist, ist Blitzer nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten auszususchen als nach Verkehrssicherheitsaspekten. Punkt.
> 
> ...


Du darfst diese Blitzer auch ssozial finden, ist ja dein gutes Recht.

Trotzdem gilt auch an der Stelle die Stvo und wenn jmd zu schnell fährt, ist das nicht die Schuld des "Abzockblitzers".


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Das streite ich ja auch nicht ab


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Ich find solche Dinge schlimm:

Das erste Mal auf einer mir unbekannten Straße zu fahren, wenn es total am Regnen und nebenbei stockfinster ist. Dann bekommt man das Schild nur für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu Gesicht. *BLITZ* 
Entweder ich konzentrier mich darauf, sicher zu fahren (dann seh ich das Schild nicht) oder ich versuche alle Schilder zu lesen (dann lande ich aber sehr warscheinlich im Graben, weil ich die Kurve nicht sah)

Oder man fährt wie immer jahrelang eine sehr bekannte Strecke und bekommt wegen Betriebsblindheit nicht mit, dass "heimlich" Tempo 60 hingestellt wurde *BLITZ*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Wer wo fremd ist mag vielleicht mal in eine " Falle " geraten aber wo Blitzer sich aufhalten erfährt man auch aus der Tagespresse oder dem Radio. Ich habe seit 84 den Lappen und bin sicherlich kein guter Fahrer und lasse auch mal 5 gerade sein und komme auf 60 Taler an Strafen, bei über vielen Jahren hinweg mit 50k Meilen pro Jahr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich find solche Dinge schlimm:
> 
> Das erste Mal auf einer mir unbekannten Straße zu fahren, wenn es total am Regnen und nebenbei stockfinster ist. Dann bekommt man das Schild nur für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu Gesicht. *BLITZ*
> Entweder ich konzentrier mich darauf, sicher zu fahren (dann seh ich das Schild nicht) oder ich versuche alle Schilder zu lesen (dann lande ich aber sehr warscheinlich im Graben, weil ich die Kurve nicht sah)
> ...



Ich finde solche Dinge schlimm:

Leute, die bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen so schnell fahren, dass sie Verkehrszeichen nur noch für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu Gesicht bekommen. Die bekommen auch Fußgänger oder Tiere am Fahrbahnrand nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu Gesicht. *Peng*

STVO §3: "Wer ein Fahrzeug führt, darf nur so schnell fahren, dass das Fahrzeug ständig beherrscht wird. *Die Geschwindigkeit ist insbesondere* den Straßen-, Verkehrs-, *Sicht- und Wetterverhältnisse*n sowie den persönlichen Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung *anzupassen*."

Auf einer stockfinsteren, mir unbekannten Straße bei totalem Regen fahre ich bestimmt nicht die Höchstgeschwindigkeit


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> ...



Eventuell hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen, dass es auf der geraden Autobahn ohne Hindernisse wie Baustellen war und das Schild war Tempo 80


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Eventuell hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen, dass es auf der geraden Autobahn ohne Hindernisse wie Baustellen war und das Schild war Tempo 80





Noch schlimmer:

Weiter geht es bei der STVO §3:

"Beträgt die Sichtweite durch Nebel, Schneefall oder Regen weniger als 50 m, darf nicht schneller als 50 km/h gefahren werden, wenn nicht eine geringere Geschwindigkeit geboten ist. Es darf nur so schnell gefahren werden, dass innerhalb der übersehbaren Strecke gehalten werden kann."

Alle Möchtegernschumis sollten sich mal schlau machen wie weit ihr Abblendlicht/Fernlicht am Auto reicht und dann mal nachrechnen wie schnell man Nachts auf der Autobahn oder Landstraße fahren könnte ohne eine Person/Tier auf der Fahrbahn zu überrollen.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> ...



Du bist ja ein ganz schöner Paragraphenreiter ohne mal die subjektive Erfahrung zu hinterfragen.

Noch mal zu Erklärung: Du weißt sicher, dass Licht von nasser Straße sehr gut absorbiert wird? Damit reicht das Licht zwar noch über die 50m hinaus, aber für die Schilder war nicht mehr viel übrig. Zudem war der Regen nicht so stark, dass ich nicht die Hand vor Augen gesehen hätte.

Und wenn man auf so einer (fast leeren) Autobahn mit 100 vor sich hinrollt, ist das wahrlich nicht schnell, dann sind die (durch die Umstände) verborgenen 80 eher eine Schikane.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz schöner Paragraphenreiter ohne mal die subjektive Erfahrung zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Noch mal zu Erklärung: Du weißt sicher, dass Licht von nasser Straße sehr gut absorbiert wird? Damit reicht das Licht zwar noch über die 50m hinaus, aber für die Schilder war nicht mehr viel übrig. Zudem war der Regen nicht so stark, dass ich nicht die Hand vor Augen gesehen hätte.
> 
> Und wenn man auf so einer (fast leeren) Autobahn mit 100 vor sich hinrollt, ist das wahrlich nicht schnell, dann sind die (durch die Umstände) verborgenen 80 eher eine Schikane.


Was gibt es da zu erklären?

Du bist nicht so gefahren, dass du das Schild bemerkt hast. Ergo ust es deine Schuld, nicht die des Blitzers.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Richtig. Wenn auch weiter, als häufig allgemein angenommen. Erst recht mit neueren Techniken, wie Xenon, LED oder gar adaptivem Fernlicht (bis 300m ohne Blendung entgegenkommender oder vorausfahrender Fahrzeuge)

Abblendlicht - Rechtslexikon

Da halte ich mich zwar auch nicht dran, aber genau diesen Passus meinte ich weiter oben. Wenn dann im Unfallbericht "überhöhte Geschwindigkeit" steht, muss das nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Überschreitung der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit unter optimalen Bedingungen zu tun haben. Genausowenig wie Blitzen von "Rasern" auf einer 3-spurigen, auf 120 km/h begrenzten Autobahn am Sonntag morgen um 5 Uhr irgendwas an solchen Unfällen ändert.

BTW: Wenn dann höchstens 50 km/h gefahren wird - und bitte nur dann - darf die NSL eingeschaltet werden. Aber das weiß hier bestimmt eh jeder...


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu erklären?
> 
> Du bist nicht so gefahren, dass du das Schild bemerkt hast. Ergo ust es deine Schuld, nicht die des Blitzers.



Entweder ich konzentrier mich auf die Fahrbahn oder auf die Schilder. Wenn du beides unter den Umständen kannst, dann 

Manch einer scheint nicht zu verstehen, dass unter diesen Umständen Schilder sehr schlecht aus der Entfernung wahrnehmbar sind.


----------



## T-Drive (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



WOW 
Wußte gar nicht dass es  solch  gesetzestreue, vorbildliche, perfekte Gutbürger gibt, die immer alles richtig machen, alles wissen, alle § kennen, ...
 ich könnte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz schöner Paragraphenreiter ohne mal die subjektive Erfahrung zu hinterfragen.
> 
> Noch mal zu Erklärung: Du weißt sicher, dass Licht von nasser Straße sehr gut absorbiert wird? Damit reicht das Licht zwar noch über die 50m hinaus, aber für die Schilder war nicht mehr viel übrig. Zudem war der Regen nicht so stark, dass ich nicht die Hand vor Augen gesehen hätte.
> 
> Und wenn man auf so einer (fast leeren) Autobahn mit 100 vor sich hinrollt, ist das wahrlich nicht schnell, dann sind die (durch die Umstände) verborgenen 80 eher eine Schikane.



Subjektive Erfahrungen? Das nennt sich Physik. Wenn ich auf einer stockfinsteren Fahrbahn stehe, auch ohne Regen und du kommst mit Tempo 100 und Abblendlicht auf mich zu, dann bin ich tot. Du hast keinerlei Chance vor mir zum stehen zu kommen. 

Ganz objektiv tötest du mich, ohne wenn und aber. Das kannst du dann mit dem Paragraphenreiter von Richter ausmachen und mit deinem Gewissen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Entweder ich konzentrier mich auf die Fahrbahn oder auf die Schilder. Wenn du beides unter den Umständen kannst, dann
> 
> Manch einer scheint nicht zu verstehen, dass unter diesen Umständen Schilder sehr schlecht aus der Entfernung wahrnehmbar sind.


Wenn du nicht gleichzeitig Fahrbahn und Schilder wahrnehmen kannst, stellst du mMn eine erherbliche Gefahr für deine Mitmenschen da.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Genau. Die du bei anderen provozierst, weil du dich nicht ans Rechtsfahrgebot halten willst



Wenn die rechte Spur lange frei ist, fahre ich schon rüber, aber man muss sich ja nicht unbedingt zwischen zwei LKWs einordnen, wo man so schnell nicht wieder raus kommt. 
Zumal bei erlaubten 120/130 ja eigentlich nicht so viele Leute überholen sollten, wenn man selbst 130 fährt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Hm, aber man sollte ja so aufmerksam sein das man so ein Schild erkennt und darauf reagiert. Möglich wäre ja eine kommende Baustelle gewesen oder was weiß ich. Der Sinn erschließt sich eben nicht immer sofort. Aber ist ja auch egal und nicht zwingend Bestandteil des Themas


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Subjektive Erfahrungen? Das nennt sich Physik. Wenn ich auf einer stockfinsteren Fahrbahn stehe, auch ohne Regen und du kommst mit Tempo 100 und Abblendlicht auf mich zu, dann bin ich tot. Du hast keinerlei Chance vor mir zum stehen zu kommen.
> 
> Ganz objektiv tötest du mich, ohne wenn und aber. Das kannst du dann mit dem Paragraphenreiter von Richter ausmachen und mit deinem Gewissen.



Dann frage ich mich, was du im Stockfinsteren und ohne Warnhinweise auf einer Autobahn zu suchen hast. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gleichzeitig Fahrbahn und Schilder  wahrnehmen kannst, stellst du mMn eine erherbliche Gefahr für deine  Mitmenschen da.



Wenn ich das im hellen nicht könnte, hättest du vermutlich recht. Ich rede hier aber von Finsternis und Licht schluckender nasser Fahrbahn kombiniert mit ollen Halogenern. Jetzt hab ich Xenon und da ist das Sehen mittlerweile deutlich besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, was du im Stockfinsteren und ohne Warnhinweise auf einer Autobahn zu suchen hast.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich das im hellen nicht könnte, hättest du vermutlich recht. Ich rede hier aber von Finsternis und Licht schluckender nasser Fahrbahn kombiniert mit ollen Halogenern. Jetzt hab ich Xenon und da ist das Sehen mittlerweile deutlich besser.


Einfacher Tipp. Pass deine Geschwindigkeit den Licht-und Witterungsverhältnissen an.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Subjektive Erfahrungen? Das nennt sich Physik. Wenn ich auf einer stockfinsteren Fahrbahn stehe, auch ohne Regen und du kommst mit Tempo 100 und Abblendlicht auf mich zu, dann bin ich tot. Du hast keinerlei Chance vor mir zum stehen zu kommen.



Dann würde ich fragen, was man als Fußgänger, Nachts, auf einer Tempo 100 Straße verloren hat. Zu einem Unfall gehört nicht immer nur der Autofahrer


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einfacher Tipp. Pass deine Geschwindigkeit den Licht-und Witterungsverhältnissen an.



Was denkst du, was ich mache? Wenn ich durch eine kurvige, mir unbekannte Straße im dunkeln mit Regen fahr, werd ich nicht so blöd sein, nach der 2.ten Kurve noch immer 100 zu fahren.

Wir reden hier immer noch von Autobahn, wo man erwarten kann, dass es 90% geradeaus geht und der Rest noch mit Richtgeschwindigkeit ohne Probleme zu fahren ist, selbst wenn man die Kurve nicht kennt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, was du im Stockfinsteren und ohne Warnhinweise auf einer Autobahn zu suchen hast.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich das im hellen nicht könnte, hättest du vermutlich recht. Ich rede hier aber von Finsternis und Licht schluckender nasser Fahrbahn kombiniert mit ollen Halogenern. Jetzt hab ich Xenon und da ist das Sehen mittlerweile deutlich besser.



Also mir stellt sich nicht die Frage wer auf einer stockfinsteren Autobahn besser nichts zu suchen hat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die rechte Spur lange frei ist, fahre ich schon rüber, aber man muss sich ja nicht unbedingt zwischen zwei LKWs einordnen, wo man so schnell nicht wieder raus kommt.
> Zumal bei erlaubten 120/130 ja eigentlich nicht so viele Leute überholen sollten, wenn man selbst 130 fährt.



Ok, das kam für mich anders rüber. Sorry fürs Mißverständnis.
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben man sollte wieder nach rechts wenn man dort deutlich länger als 20-30 Sekunden fahren kann (Hat da jemand was genaueres?)


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Also mir stellt sich nicht die Frage wer auf einer stockfinsteren Autobahn besser nichts zu suchen hat



Ahja. Aus deiner Sicht dürfte ich dort mit Auto nicht sein, du aber als Fußgänger schon? (Falls verstanden, was du willst)

Außerdem: Nach deiner/eurer Logik müsste ich schon längst tod sein oder auf Lebenszeit Führerscheinverbot. Dem ist aber nicht so und ich bin schon mehrfach um die Erde gefahren und kein Auto geschrottet.

Entweder hatte ich bisher immer eine Legion Schutzengel oder ich kann eben meine Fahrweise anpassen, wurde nur eben von einem 80er-Blitzer "ausgebeutet", der dort ohne wirkliche Begründung stand (geradeaus, keine Baustelle)

EDIT: 





Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ok, das kam für mich anders rüber. Sorry fürs Mißverständnis.
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben man sollte wieder nach rechts wenn man  dort deutlich länger als 20-30 Sekunden fahren kann (Hat da jemand was  genaueres?)



Ich persönlich fahre schon rechts, selbst wenn es nur für 5 oder 10 sekunden geht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Was denkst du, was ich mache? Wenn ich durch eine kurvige, mir unbekannte Straße im dunkeln mit Regen fahr, werd ich nicht so blöd sein, nach der 2.ten Kurve noch immer 100 zu fahren.
> 
> Wir reden hier immer noch von Autobahn, *wo man erwarten kann*, dass es 90% geradeaus geht und der Rest noch mit Richtgeschwindigkeit ohne Probleme zu fahren ist, selbst wenn man die Kurve nicht kennt.



Kannst du oder willst du nicht verstehen, dass man beim Autofahren nichts "erwarten" kann. Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer kann erwarten das du innerhalb deiner Sichtweite zum stehen kommst.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ok, das kam für mich anders rüber. Sorry fürs Mißverständnis.
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben man sollte wieder nach rechts wenn man dort deutlich länger als 20-30 Sekunden fahren kann (Hat da jemand was genaueres?)



Es gibt nichts genaues. In der StVo steht es halt ziemlich schwammig drin. 

Verkehrsrecht: Der Mittelstreifen-Mythos | ZEIT ONLINE

Man kann also quasi solange auf der mittleren Spur fahren, solange man keinen Behindert, auch wenn nur alle 1000m ein LKW zu sehen ist.




			
				Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du oder willst du nicht verstehen, dass man beim Autofahren  nichts "erwarten" kann. Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer kann erwarten das du  innerhalb deiner Sichtweite zum stehen kommst.



Von jemanden, der so sehr mit Paragraphen um sich wirft, hätte ich so eine Antwort nicht erwartet. 

Man soll vorrausschauend fahren. Aber das hat Grenzen. Der Fußgänger hat genau so auf Autos zu achten, wie Autofahrer auf Fußgänger. Wir sind alle Verkehrsteilnehmer und sind zur gegenseitigen Rücksichtsnahnme verpflichtet.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Kannst du oder willst du nicht verstehen, dass man beim Autofahren nichts "erwarten" kann. Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer kann erwarten das du innerhalb deiner Sichtweite zum stehen kommst.



Kannst du lesen oder nicht? Ich habe davon gesprochen, dass die Autobahn sogut wie leer war und man den Vordermann schon auf 1km Entfernung sehen konnte. Dementsprechend wär ich auch mit 150km/h rechtzeitig zum stehen gekommen, denn alles andere außer beleuchtete Autos hat dort einfach nichts zu suchen. Vor Verkehrsschildern am Straßenranfd muß man ja schliesslich nicht rechtzeitig anhalten. (Wär mir neu)

Nur eben war die nasse Fahrbahn so am absorbieren, dass links neben mir das Schild so kurz nicht lesbar war.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ok, das kam für mich anders rüber. Sorry fürs Mißverständnis.
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben man sollte wieder nach rechts wenn man dort deutlich länger als 20-30 Sekunden fahren kann (Hat da jemand was genaueres?)



Wobei das ja bei 130km/h = 36 m/s auch schon über 750m sind.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Vor Verkehrsschildern am Straßenranfd muß man ja schliesslich nicht rechtzeitig anhalten. (Wär mir neu)



Wenn es ein STOP-Schild ist, sollte man da schon anhalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> ...
> Entweder hatte ich bisher immer eine Legion Schutzengel oder ich kann eben meine Fahrweise anpassen, wurde nur eben von einem 80er-Blitzer "ausgebeutet", der dort ohne wirkliche Begründung stand (geradeaus, keine Baustelle)
> ....



Ich kenne dich nicht persönlich und kann dich nicht einschätzen. Auch ich umrunde jährlich mit meinem Auto die Erde und auch ich fahre mal zu schnell und werde geblitzt. Ich fahre immer so, dass ich meinen Führerschein behalte und auch keine Gefahr für meine Mitmenschen bin.

Vielleicht fährst du ja auch defensiv und besonnen, keine Ahnung.

Aber ich könnte auch kotzen, wenn mir mal wieder jemand erzählen will er könne die Physik überlisten.
Frag einfach beim Hersteller wie weit dein Abblendlicht reicht und überlege wie schnell du fahren kannst um noch zum stehen zu kommen wenn auf der Fahrbahn eine hilflose Person, ein Tier oder ein Stück Schrott liegt. Sei einfach mal ehrlich zu dir selber, dann wirst du feststellen, dass du mit deinem und dem Leben anderer spielst. Das ist nicht böse gemeint aber bisher hast du einfach Glück gehabt das nichts passiert ist.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer so, dass ich meinen Führerschein behalte und auch keine Gefahr für meine Mitmenschen bin.



Eine komplett subjektive Wahrnehmung oder nicht? Die gleiche Antwort würde ein Drängler vor der Polizei auch geben, als Beispiel jetzt.



			
				Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:
			
		

> Frag einfach beim Hersteller wie weit dein Abblendlicht reicht und  überlege wie schnell du fahren kannst um noch zum stehen zu kommen wenn  auf der Fahrbahn eine hilflose Person, ein Tier oder ein Stück Schrott  liegt.



Theorie schön und gut, in der Praxis ist es aber seltenst nur die Physik die einen Unfall erklärt. Es gibt soviele Faktoren, manchmal kann man nichts mehr machen. 

Und wenn mein Ablendlicht nicht mehr ausreicht, also ich habe ja auch noch Fernlicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> ...
> Man soll vorrausschauend fahren. Aber das hat Grenzen. Der Fußgänger hat genau so auf Autos zu achten, wie Autofahrer auf Fußgänger. Wir sind alle Verkehrsteilnehmer und sind zur gegenseitigen Rücksichtsnahnme verpflichtet.



Klar kann ich es nicht verhindern wenn mir jemand oder etwas vor den Kühler springt oder ein Vollhonk plötzlich die Spur wechselt. Da habe ich dann keine Chance. 

Ich kann aber nicht erwarten das auf der Autobahn nur beleuchtete rumfahren oder ein totes Reh auf der Fahrbahn sich ne Warnweste überzieht und ein Warndreieck aufstellt.  
Wenn ich in der Dunkelheit mit dem Fahrrad stürze, dann fände ich es echt nett wenn der Wagen hinter mir zumindest die physikalische Chance hat zum stehen zu kommen wenn er mich sieht.

Aber das scheint für einige echt zu viel verlangt sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Eine komplett subjektive Wahrnehmung oder nicht? Die gleiche Antwort würde ein Drängler vor der Polizei auch geben, als Beispiel jetzt.
> 
> 
> Theorie schön und gut, in der Praxis ist es aber seltenst nur die Physik die einen Unfall erklärt. Es gibt soviele Faktoren, manchmal kann man nichts mehr machen.
> ...



Können wir uns darauf verständigen das man im Rahmen seiner Sichtweite sein Auto zumindest im Rahmen der physikalischen Gesetze zum stehen bekommen sollte?


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Dunkelheit mit dem Fahrrad stürze, dann fände ich es echt nett wenn der Wagen hinter mir zumindest die physikalische Chance hat zum stehen zu kommen wenn er mich sieht.



Ja, das hängt doch aber nicht nur von der Geschwindigkeit ab. 

Wenn du kurz vor ihm auf die Fahrbahn stürzt, was soll der Tempo 80 Wagen da noch machen? Da wäre die einzige Lösung, alle Straßen zu verkehrsberuhigten Bereichen zu erklären.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Ich denke es ist weiser aber dafür kostenspieliger, Straßen weiter auszubauen und die bekannten Engpässe an einigen Stellen so zu verhindern.  Zum anderen könnte sich an der gesellschaftlich wirtschaftlichen Struktur an sich in Deutschland etwas ändern, so dass Menschen mehr Zeit für sich haben. Dadurch gäbe es vermutlich weniger durch Zeitdruck rasende Perosnen. Ich kenne einige Fälle wo man durch schnelleres Fahren, private Zeit gutmachen möchte. Das dies aufgrund von wenigen Minuten wenn überhaupt gar nicht lohnt, sehen solche Menschen nicht. Aber irgendwo ist das eventuell auch eine Art Krankheit und nur durch solche neuen Kontrolle therapierbar, dass die Menschen aufgrund von innerer Leere und den ganzen Erfolg versprechenden Promis im TV, ihre unterbewussten Agressionen überbrückt durch ein Gaspedal auf den Asphalt tragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Ich würde eher den Focus auf das automatisierte Fahren setzen. Ohne den Störfaktor Mensch sollte es geschmeidiger laufen, die bestehenden Straßen können effektiv genutzt werden und es gibt auch keine Wegelagerei mit Blitzern mehr


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Auch ich umrunde jährlich mit meinem Auto die Erde und auch ich fahre mal zu schnell und werde geblitzt. Ich fahre immer so, dass ich meinen Führerschein behalte und auch keine Gefahr für meine Mitmenschen bin.



Da sind wir nun schonmal gleich. 



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährst du ja auch defensiv und besonnen, keine Ahnung.



Ja und mit jedem Kilometer und Lebensjahr wohl etwas mehr. Jung und wild war ich aber nie wirklich, wenn ich mir manche meiner Verwandten und Bekannte angesehen hatte, als sie den Lappen frisch hatten.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Können wir uns darauf verständigen das  man im Rahmen seiner Sichtweite sein Auto zumindest im Rahmen der  physikalischen Gesetze zum stehen bekommen sollte?





Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nicht erwarten das auf der Autobahn nur beleuchtete  rumfahren oder ein totes Reh auf der Fahrbahn sich ne Warnweste  überzieht und ein Warndreieck aufstellt.



Vielleicht hätt ich mehr erzählen sollen. Wie ich schon schrieb, wurde das Licht dermaßen geschluckt, dass es nicht für die Schilder ausgereicht hat. Andererseits konnte ich gut den Vordermann in >1km Entfernung sehen. Dass der Vordermann seelenruig weiter fährt, konnte ich halt darauf schließen, dass die Autobahn bis dahin frei gewesen wär.

EDIT: Wenn man wirklich nur nach Sichtweite fahren darf und davon ausgehen muss, dass einem auf der Autobahn was entgegen hüpft, dann würde ja der Verkehr nachts zum erliegen kommen.


----------



## Khabarak (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn man wirklich nur nach Sichtweite fahren darf und davon ausgehen muss, dass einem auf der Autobahn was entgegen hüpft, dann würde ja der Verkehr nachts zum erliegen kommen.



Nur dann, wenn bei dir die Scheinwerfer kaputt sind.
Für Außerorts gibt es ja Fernlicht, dass für eine gewisse Sichtweite sorgt.
Dennoch kann man damit keine 200 km/h sicher fahren.


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn bei dir die Scheinwerfer kaputt sind.
> Für Außerorts gibt es ja Fernlicht, dass für eine gewisse Sichtweite sorgt.
> Dennoch kann man damit keine 200 km/h sicher fahren.



Nur auf der Autobahn macht man halt mit Vordermann und Gegenverkehr kein Fernlicht an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Natürlich gibt es Sachen womit man nicht rechnet aber es wird quasi erwartet das man sich so verhält als würde man mit etwas rechnen.


> Nur auf der Autobahn macht man halt mit Vordermann und Gegenverkehr kein Fernlicht an.


Ich schon, Elektrik Trick


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Nur auf der Autobahn macht man halt mit Vordermann und Gegenverkehr kein Fernlicht an.


Gegenverkehr blendet man auf Autobahn dank Leitplanke fast nie und Vordermann ist wie mit Landstraße. Abblenden bis man überholt hat.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Abgesehen von SUV, Lieferwagen und jedem LKW blendet man auf der Autobahn den Gegenverkehr nicht mit Fernlicht, stimmt 

@Seeefee
Reicht doch eigentlich auch. So lange man niemanden behindert. Wenn man auf dreispurigen Teilstücken mitbekommt, dass der nachfolgende Verkehr 4 Spurwechsel durchführen muss, um einen zu überholen, oder der Verkehr auf der 3. Spur ständig zum Abbremsen gezwungen wird, weil man zum Mittelspurschleicher geworden ist, fände ich es ganz toll, wenn man sich mal nach rechts bewegt. 

Verstehe gar nicht, wo das Problem ist. Wenn rechts frei ist, fahre ich rüber. Auch mit deutlich über 200 km/h und wenn ich einige Sekunden später wieder nach links muss.

Komisch, da weiß scheinbar jeder genau Bescheid, dass man nicht sofort nach rechts muss. Und dass 130 km/h sowieso Richtgeschwindigkeit und schnell genug und sowieso  
Wäre doch das Wissen bei der Benutzung von Kreisverkehren, bei rechts vor links (inkl Boni wie von rechts kommender verkehrsberuhigter Bereich), Verhalten auf Auf- und Abfahrten, Benutzung der NSL und des Blinkers usw genauso gut...


----------



## NatokWa (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Nicht zu vergessen die Nebelgrauen Karren die bei Regen jeglicher Stärke den einsatz von Licht grundsätzlich verweigern , dann aber teils bei strahlendem Sonnenschein MIT Licht rumgondeln ......


----------



## Unrockstar85 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Hier sieht man mal wieder. Verkehrserziehung ist wichtig. Ich fahre selber schon viele Jahre Unfallfrei (Als Anfänger im Hafen nen LKW geküsst weil eben total überfordert bei 3 Spuren beim Zoll) Aber was ich hier 16 Seiten lang lese, da kräuselt es mir die Fußnägel. Hier wird wer Rücksichtsvoll fährt und sich an Verkehrsregeln hält als Paragraphenmeister und Gutmensch dargestellt, ich glaub es Hackt. Ein Polizeibeamter hätte seine helle Freude an solchen Gesprächen. Und den In eile Fahrern rate ich: Fahrt planen 5 min vorher losfahren und man kommt entspannt an. Das verlängert sogar das eigne Leben  
Und immer schön die LKWs behindern, hoffentlich kippen die euch irgendwann mal die Milch, Das Mittagessen und das Benzin vor eurem Haus vor die Füße. 

Es zeigt sich auch hier wieder: Rücksichtslosigkeit und Egoismus ist Unfallursache Nummer 1!


----------



## plaGGy (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich nicht an allgemeinen Regeln wie eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten kann oder will verhält sich einfach nur asozial. Punkt.
> 
> Mit so einer Einstellung wie deiner, hättest du keine Chance eine MPU zu überstehen und es ist fraglich ob du zum Führen eines Fahrzeuges überhaupt geeignet bist.



Was ist denn meine Einstellung?
Woher weißt denn du wie ich fahre?

ICH FAHRE NICHT ZU SCHNELL!!

Ich verurteile hier das man an Stellen wo eine UNFALLGEFAHR HERRSCHT! weil es erwiesenermaßen zu Unfällen gekommen ist wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit und Raserei Blitzer abbaut oder garnicht erst aufstellt, weil sie sich nicht lohnen.

Dafür stellt man sie an Stellen auf wo Menschen eben gerne mal schneller fahren als erlaubt, wo aber in 20 Jahre kein einziger Unfall passiert ist, weil die Strecke a) gut ausgebaut ist oder b) sehr übersichtlich oder c) vielleicht sogar nur einseitig befahrbar oder d) einfach nichts ist wo man sich drum wickeln kann wenn man 100 zu schnell unterwegs ist.

Das man auch dort Blitzen kann hab ich nie bestritten... aber doch bitte zuerst da wo Menschen tot bleiben.
Alles andere kann man nicht mit dem Argument "Verkehrssicherheit" begründen, wie es doch immer gemacht wird.

Und warum sollte ich wegen einer solchen Einstellung nicht durch die MPU kommen?

Bestes Beispiel aus unserem Kreis:
 an einer EXTREM viel befahrenen Bundesstraße stand einmal ein Blitzer in einer orstsüblichen 50er Zone. Den kannten nach 10 Jahren alle Leute die diese Strecke jeden morgen pendeln.

Also kam der schlaue Bürgermeister auf eine Idee: Machen wir doch in Höhe des Blitzers mal eine 30er Zone.
Gesagt getan, kurz hinter dem Blitzer hat man die Straße an einer Stelle mit 2 Pylonen "gekennzeichnet" und in den Graben etwas Bauschutt vom Bauhof gepackt. rechtlich genau richtig kurz vor den Blitzer das Schild "30" gestellt und den Blitzer neu kalibriert- interessanterweise das allees direkt hinter einer nicht einsehbaren Kurve.

Folge:
Am den nächsten 3 Tagen sind sage und schreibe über 2000 Autos geblitzt worden, alle mit 45-50 km/h.
Kaum 2 Tage später war wieder alles beim alten; keine "Baustelle" mehr und wieder Tempo 50.

Nachdem schlaue Mitbürger das mithilfe der Anwohner rausbekommen haben, sind dem armen Mann einfach mal ein paar Hundert Bürger im Rathaus in den Rücken gefallen - und plötzlich waren alle Strafzettel aufgrund eines Messfehlers ungültig - keiner musste zahlen.

Das ist rechtlich alles okay, aber im Grunde ist das nichts weiter als miese Abzocke, die sich der mündige Bürger nun wirklich nicht gefallen lassen sollte.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Genau. Die du bei anderen provozierst, weil du dich nicht ans Rechtsfahrgebot halten willst



Rechtsfahrgebot heißt nicht das man direkt nach dem Überholen rechts einschert.
Man kann solange die Spur halten, wie man (jetzt wirds theoretisch) in einem ungefähren Zeitraum von 20-40 Sekunden unter Beibehaltung der Geschwindigkeit das nächste Fahrzeug überholen würde.
Sprich auf einer 3 spurigen Autobahn mit normalen Verkehr, ist es völlig legitim bei rechtsfahrenden LKWs als PKW die mittlere Spur zu nutzen, solange ich nicht mehrmals andere Verkehrsteilnehmer behindere, weil ich z.B. nur gerade 5km/h schneller fahre als der LKW,

Ich verweiße auch gerne wieder auf den Artikel hier: Verkehrsrecht: Der Mittelstreifen-Mythos | ZEIT ONLINE, auch wenn dort die 20 Sekunden nicht als gegeben hingenommen werden, so wurden sie doch rechtlich mehrmals verwendet - wenn auch immer wieder in Frage gestellt - deswegen Theorie.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Unrockstar85 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal wieder. Verkehrserziehung ist wichtig. Ich fahre selber schon viele Jahre Unfallfrei (Als Anfänger im Hafen nen LKW geküsst weil eben total überfordert bei 3 Spuren beim Zoll) Aber was ich hier 16 Seiten lang lese, da kräuselt es mir die Fußnägel. Hier wird wer Rücksichtsvoll fährt und sich an Verkehrsregeln hält als Paragraphenmeister und Gutmensch dargestellt, ich glaub es Hackt. Ein Polizeibeamter hätte seine helle Freude an solchen Gesprächen. Und den In eile Fahrern rate ich: Fahrt planen 5 min vorher losfahren und man kommt entspannt an. Das verlängert sogar das eigne Leben
> Und immer schön die LKWs behindern, hoffentlich kippen die euch irgendwann mal die Milch, Das Mittagessen und das Benzin vor eurem Haus vor die Füße.
> 
> Es zeigt sich auch hier wieder: Rücksichtslosigkeit und Egoismus ist Unfallursache Nummer 1!



Ich glaube du solltest die Aussagen hier nicht nur überfliegen, sondern auch mal lesen. 

Tut mir Leid, dass soll auch kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber anders kann ich mir diesen Post jetzt nicht erklären. 

Keiner hat hier geschrieben, man solle sich nicht an Verkehrsregeln halten oder keine Rücksicht auf andere nehmen, sondern genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Die StVo ist, wie sie ist. Man kann sich bei ihr über Punkte streiten, aber die aktuelle Fassung gilt und daran ist sich zu halten (Fun-Fact, würde jeder sich an die StVo im kleinsten Detail halten, der Verkehr käme zum erliegen, einfach mal googeln, genau das tun nämlich Taxifahrer in Paris wenn sie streiken ). 
Die Methoden der Gemeinden, Länder, wie sie die Einhaltung der StVo überwachen, muss man aber nicht abnicken und darf über diese wohl normal diskutieren und diese auch in Frage stellen dürfen!


----------



## SphinxBased (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Crush182 schrieb:


> Was hat das denn damit zu tun?
> Wenn man sich an die vorgegebene Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung hält, dann passiert doch nix.



noch nie zu schnell gefahren,wie???


----------



## SphinxBased (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Autonom fahrende Autos halten sich durch Verkehrszeichenerkennung an die Geschwindigkeit. Das sind doch alles Probleme von gestern.
> 
> 
> 
> Lass mich raten, als Bayer hältst Du es für Dein Grundrecht, betrunken andere Menschen über den Haufen zu fahren, was haben die auch auf der Straße zu suchen? So zumindest kenne ich die Stellungnahmen in bayrischen Bierzelten, wenn die Maß reichlich fließt. Es gibt für Dich einen ganz einfachen Trick, um keine Strafen zu bezahlen: Schilder beachten, und das kostet nicht mal etwas.



Ziemlich unterirdischer und geschmackloser Vergleich, man sieht das du mich rein gar nicht verstanden hast.Ist mir egal was ihr macht...lasst euch ruhig weiter veräppeln.ich finds geil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Rechtsfahrgebot. Ja haben wir, aber es kommt auf die Menge des Verkehrs auf der Rechten Spur an, ob man "dauerhaft" in der Mitte fahren darf oder man rechts rüber muss. Ist aber recht schwammig in der StVo formuliert, wie des öfteren bei Gesetzestexten.



Die Mehrheit liest da irgendwie "nächstes Jahr Ostern sollte man kurz nach rechts rüberziehen" 




bschicht86 schrieb:


> Eventuell hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen, dass es auf der geraden Autobahn ohne Hindernisse wie Baustellen war und das Schild war Tempo 80



Es ist vollkommen egal, was es für eine Straße war: Wenn du ein rot weißes Warnschild zweimal (! iirc ist doppelte Beschilderung auf Autobahnen vorgeschrieben oder zumindest üblich, ehe das Limit gilt und geblitzt werden kann) hintereinander übersiehst, dann siehst du ein liegengebliendes Fahrzeug ohne Beleuchtung, verlorene Ladung, Wildtiere,... erst, wenn sie hinter deinem Amaturenbrett sind. Und gerade auf einer Autobahn soll auch niemand ankommen und über den (Innerorts tatsächlich vorhandenen) Schilderwahnsinn jammern, in dem er ein Schild übersehen hat. Das kann gegebenenfalls mal in dichtem Verkehr vorkommen, weil man sich eben gerade auf einen Spurwechsel konzentriert hat - aber eben genau da fährt man ja automatisch nicht schneller als der Durchschnitt und regt sich allenfalls unnötig auf, warum der vor einem auf einmal nur noch mit 80 unterwegs ist.




bschicht86 schrieb:


> Noch mal zu Erklärung: Du weißt sicher, dass Licht von nasser Straße sehr gut absorbiert wird?



Also ich weiß das nicht. Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, waren in flachem Winkel angeleuchtete Wasserflächen sogar ziemlich gute Reflektoren. Und zumindest für Autos, die mir entgegenkommen, gilt das auch auf Straßen.



> Damit reicht das Licht zwar noch über die 50m hinaus, aber für die Schilder war nicht mehr viel übrig. Zudem war der Regen nicht so stark, dass ich nicht die Hand vor Augen gesehen hätte.



Wenn du normalerweise von schwarzem Asphalt reflektiertes Licht brauchst, um Schilder zu sehen, dann solltest du zum Augenarzt und dein Auto in die Werkstatt, denn eigentlich sollte asymettrisches Abblendlicht den rechten Fahrbahnrand ausleuchten und selbst Schilder über der Fahrbahn bzw. am linken Rand sind aufgrund ihrer Reflektionseigenschaften deutlich heller als diverse Hindernisse, die du auf der Straße erkennen können musst, um fahrtauglich zu sein.



> Und wenn man auf so einer (fast leeren) Autobahn mit 100 vor sich hinrollt, ist das wahrlich nicht schnell, dann sind die (durch die Umstände) verborgenen 80 eher eine Schikane.



Da das Schild auch tagsüber und für alle dasteht, mag letzteres stimmen, aber für dich sollte unter den geschilderten Bedingungen maximal Tempo 60 zulässig sein.




Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Richtig. Wenn auch weiter, als häufig allgemein angenommen. Erst recht mit neueren Techniken, wie Xenon, LED oder gar adaptivem Fernlicht (bis 300m ohne Blendung entgegenkommender oder vorausfahrender Fahrzeuge)



"ohne Blendung" scheint mir bei einem erheblichen Teil der Fahrzeuge bestenfalls das Standlicht zu sein 




Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ich würde eher den Focus auf das automatisierte Fahren setzen. Ohne den Störfaktor Mensch sollte es geschmeidiger laufen, die bestehenden Straßen können effektiv genutzt werden und es gibt auch keine Wegelagerei mit Blitzern mehr



Für den Anfang würde es schon sehr viel helfen, wenn wir mal den ganzen Schwerlastdurchgangsverkehr auf die Schiene bekommen (die Pendelei zwischen Großsstädten idealerweise auch), das ergäbe vielerorts doppelt so viele Spuren für PKW. Aber solange wir Diesel subventionieren, Fernbussen auch noch kostenlos die Straße schenken und gleichzeit personalintensivere Unternehmen mit reichlich steuern belasten...




bschicht86 schrieb:


> Nur auf der Autobahn macht man halt mit Vordermann und Gegenverkehr kein Fernlicht an.



War nicht die ganze Zeit von einer leeren Autobahn die Rede?




plaGGy schrieb:


> Rechtsfahrgebot heißt nicht das man direkt nach dem Überholen rechts einschert.
> Man kann solange die Spur halten, wie man (jetzt wirds theoretisch) in einem ungefähren Zeitraum von 20-40 Sekunden unter Beibehaltung der Geschwindigkeit das nächste Fahrzeug überholen würde.
> Sprich auf einer 3 spurigen Autobahn mit normalen Verkehr, ist es völlig legitim bei rechtsfahrenden LKWs als PKW die mittlere Spur zu nutzen, solange ich nicht mehrmals andere Verkehrsteilnehmer behindere, weil ich z.B. nur gerade 5km/h schneller fahre als der LKW,




Wenn du regelkonform zügig überholst, also wenigstens 20 km/h schneller fahren willst, als die rechte Spur (sonst kannst du auch mal warten, bis alles frei ist und die niemanden behinderst), dann entsprechen 40 Sekunden einer Entfernung von gut 220 m. Da ist es nun echt nicht zuviel verangt, wenn du wieder nach rechts einscherst und 2-3-4-(5-6+ - je nach dem, ob die Abstände regelkonform oder realitätsnah sind) an dir vorbeziehen lässt.
Genau so ein Fahrverhalten führt nämlich dazu, dass Leute trotz "5 Minuten früher losfahren" am Ende massiven Zeitdruck haben und unverantwortlich fahren, weil sie statt der erwarteten 120-160 km/h auf einer freigegegebenen, gut einsehbaren Autobahn über lange Strecken hinweg kaum 100 fahren konnten, während sich am Kopf einer sehr langen Schlange jemand von LKW von LKW hangelte, die unter der Woche eigentlich immer in <40 Sekunden Abstand unterwegs sind (aber bei weitem nicht immer so dicht, dass man die rechte Spur gar nicht mehr benutzen könnte und deswegen die linke blockieren muss)


----------



## Seeefe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit liest da irgendwie "nächstes Jahr Ostern sollte man kurz nach rechts rüberziehen"



Tja, ist das selbe wie mit dem Reißverschlussverfahren. Jeder weiß wie es geht, wagt man es sich dies in freier Wildbahn auch zu tun, wird man dumm angehupt


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Och, mir ist es ganz recht, dass viele Autofahrer eben nicht bis zum Hindernis fahren. 

Nicht so angenehm sind aber dann die, die vorne dann "dichtmachen". Genauso natürlich die Schlauberger die unbedingt noch ein Stück weiter vorne einscheren müssen.
Beide Fraktionen kapieren nicht,dass es dadurch letztendlich für alle länger dauert.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du normalerweise von schwarzem  Asphalt reflektiertes Licht brauchst, um Schilder zu sehen, dann  solltest du zum Augenarzt und dein Auto in die Werkstatt, denn  eigentlich sollte asymettrisches Abblendlicht den rechten Fahrbahnrand  ausleuchten und selbst Schilder über der Fahrbahn bzw. am linken Rand  sind aufgrund ihrer Reflektionseigenschaften deutlich heller als diverse  Hindernisse, die du auf der Straße erkennen können musst, um  fahrtauglich zu sein.



Ich glaub, du bist von neumodischen Fahrzeugen verwöhnt. Zu der Zeit hatte ich simple Halogener mit Linsen. Das mieseste, was es bei Nässe gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also ich weiß das nicht. Als ich das  letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, waren in flachem Winkel angeleuchtete  Wasserflächen sogar ziemlich gute Reflektoren. Und zumindest für Autos,  die mir entgegenkommen, gilt das auch auf Straßen.



Das stimmt, dass nass besser reflektiert und damit das Licht sonstwohin streut, nur nicht da, wo man es braucht. Zusätzlich streut es einem auch wieder zurück ins Auge, wo dann die Warnehmung von hellerer Umgebung ausgeht und das tatsächlich dunkle noch dunkler wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen egal, was es für eine Straße war: Wenn du ein rot weißes Warnschild zweimal (! iirc ist doppelte Beschilderung auf Autobahnen vorgeschrieben oder zumindest üblich, ehe das Limit gilt



Durch den oben beschriebenen Effekt waren mir die Schilder auf der rechten Seite kaum sehbar und die linken erstrecht, da Scheinwerfer die "Eigenart" haben, den linken Straßenrand schlechter auszuleuchten, um den Gegenverkehr auch bei Abblendlicht weniger zu blenden. Wie ich oben schrieb, Halogener mit Linsen macht das ganze nicht besser.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> War nicht die ganze Zeit von einer leeren Autobahn die Rede?



Wenn ich vor mir ein einziges Auto in >1km Entfernung habe, dann definiere ich das für mich als leere Autobahn.


Ich frag mich überhaupt, warum ich mich noch rechtfertigen muss. Zum einen sind wir sicher schon wieder ziemlich OT und zum anderen müsste ich ja nach eurer Meinung schon 100x todgefahren sein. Da ich nach mehrmaligen Umrunden der Erde immer noch tippen kann und mit den Jahren immer defensiver fahre, sehe ich dem insgesamt gelassener entgegen als wie von euch dargestellt.


----------



## lowskill (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich die strafen die bei uns für Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen verlangt werden sind Weltweit ein Witz!
> Was ist daran Abzocke vor allem bei so einem System?



Gerade das deutet doch auf "Abzocke" hin. Hoch genug um ordentlich Geld in die Kassen zu spülen, aber zu niedrig, um wirklich abzuschrecken. Eben nachhaltige Geldstrafen.

Wäre ja doof, wenn sich plötzlich jeder ans Tempolimit hält und man deshalb keine Einnahmen mehr generieren kann.


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

An den stationären Kassenautomaten kommt die Section Controll bestimmt nicht zum Einsatz, würde den Reibach schmälern, weil diese Messmethode bestimmt sehr teuer in der Anschaffung ist.

Das bleibt der Rennleitung vorbehalten, wenn sie sich für ihren mobilen Einsatz in die Büsche schlagen. 

http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/bild...lizei-europaweiter-blitzmarathon-hannover.jpg


----------



## plaGGy (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du regelkonform zügig überholst, also wenigstens 20 km/h schneller fahren willst, als die rechte Spur (sonst kannst du auch mal warten, bis alles frei ist und die niemanden behinderst), dann entsprechen 40 Sekunden einer Entfernung von gut 220 m. Da ist es nun echt nicht zuviel verangt, wenn du wieder nach rechts einscherst und 2-3-4-(5-6+ - je nach dem, ob die Abstände regelkonform oder realitätsnah sind) an dir vorbeziehen lässt.
> Genau so ein Fahrverhalten führt nämlich dazu, dass Leute trotz "5 Minuten früher losfahren" am Ende massiven Zeitdruck haben und unverantwortlich fahren, weil sie statt der erwarteten 120-160 km/h auf einer freigegegebenen, gut einsehbaren Autobahn über lange Strecken hinweg kaum 100 fahren konnten, während sich am Kopf einer sehr langen Schlange jemand von LKW von LKW hangelte, die unter der Woche eigentlich immer in <40 Sekunden Abstand unterwegs sind (aber bei weitem nicht immer so dicht, dass man die rechte Spur gar nicht mehr benutzen könnte und deswegen die linke blockieren muss)



Ist doch das was ich geschrieben habe...

Deshalb darfst du das Rechtsfahrgebot missachten, solange du keinen anderen behinderst.
Das schließt dann eben auch ein, dass du eine entsprechende Geschwindigkeit hast.
Das durch diese Sonderregelung natürlich alle anderen Verkehrsregeln weiterhin gelten, ist klar.

Gilt übrigens auf 3 spurigen Autobahnen und in Verbindung mit der Überholregelung setzt man für diese Ausnahme ja quasi auch voraus, das ich eben 20-25km/h schneller fahre als der LKW. Für die Schumacher-Lehrlinge gibt es ja die Linke Spur.

Bei dem derzeitigen Verkehrsaufkommen ist es halt nicht mehr möglich immer schön das Rechtsfahrgebot anzuwenden. Und am Ende passieren die meisten Unfälle halt auch beim Spurwechsel und wenn jeder von den Leuten (teilweise auch nicht so dolle motorisiert) auch noch ständig ein und ausscheren müsste... ich wills mir nicht vorstellen.

Übrigens reicht es bereits wenn ich auf der Autobahn 90km/h fahre... auch das wäre rechtlich okay. Das ich damit nichts weiter bin als ein Hinderniss und ein Gefahrenpotential, interessiert den Rechtsgeber nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Die Sache ist halt, die meisten Leute können auf der Autobahn halt immer nur 1 Sache. Entweder Gerade aus fahren oder in die Spiegel gucken, oder die Spur wechseln.


----------



## Gripschi (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Gestern hatte ich Starkregen auf der AA.

Auf Schilder konnte ich da nur noch bedingt achten. Weil meine Wischer nicht hinbekammen und ich mich auf die Fahrbahn konzentriert habe.

Generell sehe ich die StVo als eine Art Leitfaden an den ich mich halte aber der nur bedingt die Realität widerspiegelt.

Aufblendlicht auf der AA ist selbst von PKWs durchaus störend wie ich gestern merkte.

Ich bin bei aller liebe kein perfekter Fahrer gebe mir aber alle Mühe vorausschauend zu fahren.

In meiner Heimatstadt gibt es einen ziemlich gefährlichen Kreisverkehr.

Wenn ich meine Straße runterfahren tue darf ich nur Rechts abbiegen Richtung KV.

Viele Fahrer begreifen nicht das man in den Kreisel reinfahren muss um da wieder raus zu fahren wo man herkam.

Ich wurde Gott weiß wie oft geschnitten angehupt gepöbelt oder zu Notbremsungen gezwungen.

Weil die Leute meinen du musst da rauß wo es Richtung Innenstadt geht und nicht da wo du herkommen tust.

Da wäre ne Lösung toll....


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich Starkregen auf der AA.
> 
> Auf Schilder konnte ich da nur noch bedingt achten. Weil meine Wischer nicht hinbekammen und ich mich auf die Fahrbahn konzentriert habe.



Naja, auf Schilder auf der Autobahn muss man bei so einer Situation eh nicht mehr achten. Denn man wird bei Starkregen mit Sicherheit nicht über 60 geschweige denn 80 fahren.

Aber jetzt muss ich auch sagen, wenn man selbst auf der rechten Spur das Schild in seinem Blickwinkel, man muss ja nicht einmal den Kopf oder die Augen bewegen, dann ist das ja schon mehr als nur ein Tunnelblick und der nächste Rasthof sollte aufgesucht werden bis der Regen aufhört.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

Irgendwann wird auch der Tag kommen wo der Speed vom Voyeur Satellit gesteuert wird und man keinen Einfluß mehr hat. 
Die wichtigsten Schildbürgerstreiche bekomme ich sogar im Mäusekino zu sehen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Section Control: Bremsen vor Blitzern soll nicht mehr vor Strafen schützen*

@plaGGy
Klar reichen auch 90 km/h aus, auch noch weniger. Aber dann bitte auf der rechten Spur. (Bis auf kurze Ueberholmanöver von langsam fahrenden LKW meinetwegen) 
Wenn sich jeder darauf beruft, dass da "ja bald wieder einer ist", sinkt das Gesamttempo aber ordentlich auch auf 3-spurigen Straßen.

Rechts LKW mit 80-90, in der Mitte dauerhaft Flixbus & Co, PKW mit Anhänger mit 100 und ganz links dann die restlichen PKW mit 110-120 km/h. Wunderbar!
Aber genau so ist es ja auch häufig schon, selbst auf Teilstücken mit noch mehr Spuren je Richtung wie um FFM rum. Und auf den rechten beiden Spuren sind dann teilweise riesige Lücken und ganz links hängen alle dicht aufeinander.


----------

